# Portaphiles get no love?



## BIG POPPA

I've been listening to one the last few days and I don't get it? It is a very nice sounding amp? I know it eats 9 volts. It is a little bigger than a hornet. I know it is not close to a Lisa III. For the price it is a steal. What am I missing?


----------



## BushGuy

You are right about the Portaphile. The only point you're missing is that peeps here are fickle. I had two of them and I used them from Elpacs. I'd still be using them, except I got some 600 ohm cans and needed more oomph. So for that reason alone, they have found new homes.
 It is also true that Cesar provides great service along with his amps.


----------



## tnmike1

Bushguy, Romanee and I are Portaphile lovers, as are others on here. BUT they need 400-600 hrs burn in to sound truly amazing. In fact, I'd stack mine up against my Supermacro I think it's that good. DOn't have Bushguys' 600 ohm phones, but the Portaphile drives my Beyer 990 250 ohm quite well. And of course it's stellar with my IEMs.

 And you're right. At a price of mid 200s, it is a steal, albeit a battery-eater but that too can be overcome by the proper battery selection so you'll get about 10 hrs life out of a charge


----------



## BIG POPPA

I know there is no one perfect amp. There are trade offs for all the portable/transportable amps..... Too BIG, TOO small, not enough juice, too much gain, so on ,so on, and on.. The Portaphile is pretty darn SPIFFY


----------



## Stagehand

I have a Portaphile V2 Maxx and had Cesar send it with max performance settings. Recently bought an Elpacs power supply for it. Since I probably have the only one in Mississippi and didn't have the oppurtunity to audition any of the other fine amps available, my opinion is biased. It is the best portable amp I have listened to! Would stay around longer, but have a doctor's appt. Bye.


----------



## tracyrick

My V2 maxxed sounds awesome to me. I keep thinking about going to a smaller form factor Xin amp and selling my V2, but I keep not doing it. The V2 is not really that big beside my H140, I get 8 hours on my rechargable batteries, and Cesar has great and very fast service. Why mess with a sure thing? As long as it keeps ticking - and that's where Cesar's service comes in - I'll probably keep it as the only amp I need. Long live Portaphile!


----------



## htbyron

I love my old V2 (not squared). Right now it's my only amp, and the battery life is gettin me down for stationary use. I'm thinking of upgrading it to the V2^2 maxed...

 Tom

 edit -- here's a link to the Portaphile V2 owners' thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=109743


----------



## tnmike1

htbyron: man does THAT thread bring back memories. To we Portaphile owners, it was most interesting reading and was most educational to boot. Thanks for maybe resurrecting it.

 One of the loves of the Portaphile is the owner's ability to alter gains, biasing, etc with internal switches. Don't need to be a rocket science nor do you need to switch opamps to get different - sounding signatures. I turly love mine, and as I think I've stated previously, will put it up against any of the portables out there including the Xin products


----------



## bozebuttons

Love my V2^2 maxed portaphile.Use it with my E500/5.5g Imod perfect match.This is a outstanding sounding amp,battery life is it only downside,but not a problem for me.


----------



## koike

Hi Portaphile lovers!
 I have the Portaphile V2^2 Maxxed. have about 1000hrs on it? sounds amazing with my EBs.


----------



## BIG POPPA

One other thing with the amp. With an Ipod as the source, I could not make the Senn HD 580's beg for mercy. I can with other equipment. On the the other hand those Senns are not really portable either. Anyone else get the same results?


----------



## mrarroyo

The Portaphile V2^2 Maxxed with LT1210 and Black Gates sounds very good. One of the best bass out there. It has only one drawback, very short battery life and no built in battery charger. A pity because it sure sounds good.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Portaphile V2^2 Maxxed with LT1210 and Black Gates sounds very good. One of the best bass out there. It has only one drawback, very short battery life and no built in battery charger. A pity because it sure sounds good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So How would you rate the sound against the other amps you have reviewed? Just curious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also not having a built in battery charger is not a drawback to me. I prefer it. I just buy a box of batteries from Costco and I'm set. The exception to that is my Red Tomahawk


----------



## Stagehand

Dear Big Poppa:
 I drive HD580s Jubilees with my Portaphile V2 Maxx with an ALO Cryo dock connected to an 80G iPod and have lots of gain. Check your gain switches inside the Portaphile. Maybe they are in low gain setting.


----------



## BIG POPPA

I just think I'm used to a completely different setup that will just rattle your skull. I'm tellin' ya! The Portaphile was not made to do that. It is just a nice portable amp. Very nice sounding. Great with small headphones! To be front row of an Iron Maiden concert with your ears bleeding..... It ain't happening. I'm waiting for my Beloved MS-1's to come back to see how they sound with amp. I'm just getting use to the amp. Give me a few weeks to get to know the amp.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIG POPPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been listening to one the last few days and I don't get it? It is a very nice sounding amp? I know it eats 9 volts. It is a little bigger than a hornet. I know it is not close to a Lisa III. For the price it is a steal. What am I missing?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

Of course I have to say: How do you know it's not close to the Lisa III if -- A) you haven't put 400+ hours on the Portaphile -- using the fully maxxed Portaphile (with LT1210 + 2x1500uf Black Gate NX caps) -- and -- B) you haven't personally done a side-by-side comparison of the amps in a quiet environment (with high-quality power, source, cables, phones, etc.).

 (Not a criticism -- just a note.)

 My Portaphile Maxxed will drive most large, dynamic phones with ease, including K701 (I have … I do … it does.) For a while I've had Senn HD600 & HD650, Beyer DT880-250/2005, K701, K501 and portable Westone ES2 IEMs, Senn PXC300 NR phones -- and all synergize well with the Portaphile.

 …and World Peace… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [Thou has awakened the sleeping Dragon … albeit a friendly one.]


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course I have to say: How do you know it's not close to the Lisa III if -- A) you haven't put 400+ hours on the Portaphile -- using the fully maxxed Portaphile (with LT1210 + 2x1500uf Black Gate NX caps) -- and -- B) you haven't personally done a side-by-side comparison of the amps in a quiet environment (with high-quality power, source, cables, phones, etc.).

 (Not a criticism -- just a note.)

 My Portaphile Maxxed will drive most large, dynamic phones with ease, including K701 (I have … I do … it does.) For a while I've had Senn HD600 & HD650, Beyer DT880-250/2005, K701, K501 and portable Westone ES2 IEMs, Senn PXC300 NR phones -- and all synergize well with the Portaphile.

 …and World Peace… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [Thou has awakened the sleeping Dragon … albeit a friendly one.]_

 

Sorry that I have not had the time yet to really test drive the Portaphile yet. Family guy with a honey do list 10 feet tall. When I get back from the beach on Friday I will do more listening. Between a Lisa III exp proto and a Lisa III with the gain of 10 with a regulated power supply to compare to. And I have more amps to compare to. The Portaphile I have is maxxed with everything. I have not been able to poach The Naim CD5i yet to do any critical listening or the other headphones I use to put the amp through the wringer. I will use the equipment I reviewed the Lisa with and the amp will be burned in. Have not got the feel for the amp yet on capabilities thats all


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIG POPPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry that I have not had the time yet to really test drive the Portaphile yet. Family guy with a honey do list 10 feet tall. When I get back from the beach on Friday I will do more listening. Between a Lisa III exp proto and a Lisa III with the gain of 10 with a regulated power supply to compare to. And I have more amps to compare to. The Portaphile I have is maxxed with everything. I have not been able to poach The Naim CD5i yet to do any critical listening or the other headphones I use to put the amp through the wringer. I will use the equipment I reviewed the Lisa with and the amp will be burned in. Have not got the feel for the amp yet on capabilities thats all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah! You have lots of nice toys to play with -- during the 5 oft-interrupted minutes per week free time.


----------



## BIG POPPA

I stay up late and BBQ everyday if I can to get some good listening in. I can squeeze a few hours everyday at the minimum. At the beach the family has been warned leave me alone with a twelve pack and my toys!!!!


----------



## Asr

IMO the Portaphile amps would get more love if they were still being actively produced. "Limited quantities available" on the V2^2 isn't all that inspiring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cesar needs to step up and get that Shohin amp out, he's turning into the next Xin or LaRocco! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very good sound on the V2^2 too, just bypass the batteries and use one on solely AC power, it sounded very nice that way when I tried one.


----------



## Pappucho

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IMO the Portaphile amps would get more love if they were still being actively produced. "Limited quantities available" on the V2^2 isn't all that inspiring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cesar needs to step up and get that Shohin amp out, he's turning into the next Xin or LaRocco! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very good sound on the V2^2 too, just bypass the batteries and use one on solely AC power, it sounded very nice that way when I tried one._

 

Actually, my main problem right now is that parts are getting pretty scarce. BUF634U's are completely out everywhere and expected availability is posted as 2012??? Aside from that, I've never taken anyone's money up front without delivery like some of these others mentioned so please don't put me there. Everyone who's ordered an amplifier from me has received it promptly, although stock is usually limited.

 Thanks for the comments fellas!


----------



## Asr

Er...oops...sorry, didn't mean any offense by that. Apologies for that tactless comparison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was referring to wait time only, since it's been a long time since the last update. And I think I speak for a lot of people when I say that the Shohin is very eagerly being anticipated.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... I think I speak for a lot of people when I say that the Shohin is very eagerly being anticipated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

DITTO! (Hi, Cesar!)

 The ways the competition's been crankin' … looks like the Shohin will have to have a DAC in its tank -- and fit inside a wristwatch!


----------



## Pappucho

No worries ASR, no offense taken. I just don't want there to be any misconceptions for anyone who doesn't know me.

 Hi Peter, I wish I could get it out sooner but it hasn't been easy. I'll post an update explaining where things are soon. 

 Thanks again everyone!


----------



## koike

wow i hope the shohin is coming soon.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIG POPPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So How would you rate the sound against the other amps you have reviewed? Just curious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also not having a built in battery charger is not a drawback to me. I prefer it. I just buy a box of batteries from Costco and I'm set. The exception to that is my Red Tomahawk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

See post 3 at: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=252667


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See post 3 at: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=252667_

 


 On a quick re-look through your very entertaining reviews, I couldn't find much description of the sound of the Portaphile other than it has a lot of bass, and that the battery drain soured it for you. Did I miss it?


----------



## tnmike1

and could Mrarroyo or Vorlon do a check on a Portaphile with 800+ hours on it??? And if "yes" can someone loan them a Portaphile for said testing??? Mine's approaching 600 hrs, so if nothing else, I'll donate.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See post 3 at: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=252667_

 

I just got back from my little getaway with the family. I read it but there is not much about the sound and just a little more on the battery life of the amp? Did I miss something kind sir?


----------



## DHT 2A3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tracyrick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My V2 maxxed sounds awesome to me._

 

 Ditto!


----------



## mrarroyo

A bit more detail on my views of the Portaphile V2^2 Maxxed w/ LT1210 and Black Gates can be found at: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=221951

 Vorlon1 still has his which should be well over 700 hours by now. I will re-visit the amp and see what happens. BTW I plan on revisiting the Move as well.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Cool stuff mrarroyo. Can't wait for the revisit.


----------



## Romanee

I've been hearing a few more portables lately -- though there are still and always will be more I haven't heard -- and I still find my Portaphile Maxxed to be the best in many respects. 

 Of course this is all personal and subjective, and there are tradoffs with each of the best amps -- and each has something different to offer for different tastes.

 I'm just too tired at this hour to post complete details, but I will at a future date.

 We all have different "ears to hear", but I'm still shocked at Skylab's description, which sounded like a completely different amp from mine. Of course I respect his opinions and personal preferences -- it just that I can't grasp how his amp could have sounded as he wrote. He described a very mediocre amp/SQ -- which mine certainly is not.

 BTW Miguel -- is there still hope of my getting the SuperMicro IV to hear (after the chain of auditioners)? Am I still "on the list"? Of course I also have to hear the Xin Reference at some point soon, and hope to hear Justin's Pico at the November NYC meet!

 I did finally get to hear a current SuperMacro IV LE, and gave it between 2-3 weeks of additional steady play ("burn in") beyond what it already had, considering its 16,000uf cap -- but the sound didn't come close to my Portaphile Maxxed, Hornet or even Tomahawk. HOWEVER -- it had stock AD8656 opamps. Unfortunately I don't have any opamps here so I couldn't roll in some better choices. Pity.

 So -- for remarkably layered imaging, lucidity through the extended highs, excellent weight&body to instruments, most complete/complex waveforms for the most complete notes (drums sound most like real drums, as do cymbals, wood-bodied instruments, stringed instruments, etc., etc.) -- IMO my Portaphile still leads. Its one "shortcoming" is its lack of warm and "body" to vocal throat and chest resonances, though that midrange warmth would probably obscure the clarity and inner detail that it excels at.

 And again, this is all within the paradigm of my highly personal, subjective and very opinionated POV.

 Oh -- BTW -- I still love my Hornet and Tomahawk. The Hornet for its punch, warmth, and more flowing musicality. The Tomahawk for its wide, smooth, refined and very easy-listening sound and of course its supreme portability, which is why it's the one I use portably every day as well and on my work desktop and late-nightable, alternating with Hornet and Portaphile (I neeeeed variety!).

 END OF BLAB.


----------



## tnmike1

Romanee had my Supermacro IV LE, the one referred to in his post and a few things need explaining: (1) he correctly states that I only had about 250 hrs on it and he so kindly did additional burn-in hours, but (2) more importantly, it did NOT have the 4/11 or later upgrades that are offered by Dr. Xin. That said, however, both Romanee and I have Portaphiles and I still prefer it over the Supermacro. The question now is: do I send the Supermacro back for the interminable wait to have it upgraded and see if it's any better or (2) sell the thing and upgrade to something else??? Dunno


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Romanee had my Supermacro IV LE, the one referred to in his post and a few things need explaining: (1) he correctly states that I only had about 250 hrs on it and he so kindly did additional burn-in hours, but (2) more importantly, it did NOT have the 4/11 or later upgrades that are offered by Dr. Xin. That said, however, both Romanee and I have Portaphiles and I still prefer it over the Supermacro. The question now is: do I send the Supermacro back for the interminable wait to have it upgraded and see if it's any better or (2) sell the thing and upgrade to something else??? Dunno_

 


 From our local (posted) word-of-mouth -- Xin Reference and Justin's (Headamp) Pico are two exciting prospects. Of course, if you have the scratch, you could order the Supermacro upgrades and if it's still not great sell it then -- and meanwhile buy one or both of the XinRef & Pico … and of course you could always sell those as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (What the heck am I doing awake already after being up so late! Ouch. Gooood-nite.)


----------



## BushGuy

Romanee - please be aware that it would NOT cost tnmike1 anything for the upgrades. Dr. Xin does them gratis - which is his continuing policy.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BushGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Romanee - please be aware that it would NOT cost tnmike1 anything for the upgrades. Dr. Xin does them gratis - which is his continuing policy._

 

Then he should definitely get them done (…get 'er done!).

 Howyadoin' Bob? What floats yer boat these days? Anything exciting? No need to answer … I'm just in a chatty mood after some rush jobs at work (!).


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes Romanee! As far as the Supermacro LE, well I had one and although mine was from before the 4/11 and I tried multiple op-amps it did not do it for me so I sold it.


----------



## tnmike1

OK you Porta owners: what switching combinations are you using??? I've tried

 1) all switches "on"--real battery killer
 2) Bias switching "off" and bandwidth "on"
 3) Bias switching "on" and bandwidth "off"
 4) all switches "off"--worst sonic performance but better battery life

 So here's the question: forget battery life, which combinations doyou think work the best??? To date, I prefer the bandwidth "on" and the biasing "off"


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK you Porta owners: what switching combinations are you using??? I've tried

 1) all switches "on"--real battery killer
 2) Bias switching "off" and bandwidth "on"
 3) Bias switching "on" and bandwidth "off"
 4) all switches "off"--worst sonic performance but better battery life

 So here's the question: forget battery life, which combinations doyou think work the best??? To date, I prefer the bandwidth "on" and the biasing "off"_

 

When I had mine all switches were on except Gain, which I kept on low.


----------



## BIG POPPA

All switches on, High Gain.......Balls to the wall Full Power. Batteries mean nothing to me. That's how I roll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Romanee

*[size=medium]ALL OPTIONS ON.[/size]*

 My (older) iPower 500mAh Li-Po batteries last pretty much the full work day now, since I turn it off when not in use (I actually do a lot of high-pressure work and running about at work).

 iPower brand WARNING!!!!! It appears, based on experiences that friends have written to me about, that *the newer (current) iPower Li-Po 9V batteries are NOT GOOD*. From personal complaints related to me, these new ones sound as horribly defective as the original 400mAh Li-Po 9V rechargeables which were pretty much all defective (I returned all that I had purchased way back then) and Thomas Batteries finally withdrew them, after many complaints -- and after which iPower came out with *the successful original 500mAh batteries, which I have 6 of and am still very happy with*, though they won't last forever. 

 I don't know why Thomas Batteries (and of course the manufacturer) are still selling these lemons?! I shouldn't assume that the current ones are all bad, and I would like to hear reports from either side. 

 I was going to post a warning thread, but I don't own the current ones and since I cannot speak from experience I won't do so. All disgruntled owners of the current failed-design iPower Li-Po 9Vs should definitely post in a CAVEAT EMPTOR thread in the accessories forum.


----------



## BIG POPPA

This is why I don't go rechargeable....TOO MUCH CHINGA!! Just go to Costco get a box of batteries and be hooked up plain and simple. Romanee this is one of the main reasons I went with Portaphile besides the sound and price


----------



## zippy2001

Hi,

 I bought the Portaphile X3 as my first portable amp and have been very pleased with it's performance and customer service.
 I had one issue with the headphone jack and it was taken care of very quickly. 
 I am interested in the development of the Shohin.

 And I have all the switches set on to maximize the sound. I run it off of rechargeables or the walwart. I now have a Tomahawk to travel with, so this stays home mainly.


----------



## BIG POPPA

I have a Tomahawk. I love my beloved Red Tomahawk but the sound of the Portaphile is in a different league even with IEM's. The Tomahawk is a camel with battery life and the Portaphile is like a crack whore.


----------



## LDMES

I love my Portaphile V2^2maxxed which I bought from tnmike1. He ended up mssing it that he went and bought another one. Had to send mine to Caesar to get repaired, and in the meantime I found one for sale here on head-fi and bought myself a backup...which I am currently enjoying very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Paired up with my alo cryo x minit ot mini and my 4G iMod it sounds fantastic driving my E500s. 

 The service, even for a second hand purchased amp, is great!!!

 Casear you can take your time now. 

 I bought those iPower Lithium batteries. I guess I got the defective ones. Now I feel better that it's not just only me. I'd love to have rechargables that work properly. BTW any suggetions on another lithium rechargeable to go with?


----------



## koike

hey Cesar!
 im not sure if you're still reading this thread.
 i read from here you're having problems with battery life? how short is the shohin's battery life? can we have a sneak peek on what are the features?


----------



## zippy2001

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIG POPPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Tomahawk. I love my beloved Red Tomahawk but the sound of the Portaphile is in a different league even with IEM's. The Tomahawk is a camel with battery life and the Portaphile is like a crack whore._

 

LOL... good analogy, which is why I carry my little friend on trips


----------



## tnmike1

romanee, et. al.: I had the same problems with those LiPo batteries nd Thomas supplied me with two different returns and deliveries. The charger wasn't too hot either. Finally returned everything, bought PowerX 300 mah with a little two-battery 9v recharger and everything's OK. Thought I was the only one with problems with those LiPos. Guess not.

 LDMES: was WONDERING why you were buying a second Portaphile when you had mine. Sorta addicting,huh???


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LDMES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought those iPower Lithium batteries. I guess I got the defective ones. Now I feel better that it's not just only me. I'd love to have rechargables that work properly. BTW any suggetions on another lithium rechargeable to go with?_

 

I remember coming across a web outfit (Chinese?) that sold 9V Lithium rechargeables, but I don't recall the site just now -- and I never tried them. I wonder if SiBurning (the power cell Maestro) might know?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_romanee, et. al.: I had the same problems with those LiPo batteries nd Thomas supplied me with two different returns and deliveries. The charger wasn't too hot either. Finally returned everything, bought PowerX 300 mah with a little two-battery 9v recharger and everything's OK. Thought I was the only one with problems with those LiPos. Guess not._

 

As I said -- my (original) iPower 500mAh 9Vs are great -- but it does seem that after iPower revised them for slightly smaller size (the only good part), they slipped back to total lack of quality control with the current ones.

 On my original recommendations, immtbiker bought the current ones and was really ticked off. Of course he sent them back and got NiMH 9Vs.

 I say "SHAME ON YOU" to Thomas Batteries for still selling these -- especially after the initial iPower *400mAh* fiasco. What the heck is wrong with those people?


----------



## tnmike1

LDMES: I've been very happy with Thomas' PowerX 300 mah batteries. Should be one of the top selections when you click on Rechargeable 9V on the site. The 300 last about 8 hrs with all switching "on"--a little more with all "on" and wide bandwidth "off"

 OOPS just went on the site and made an error: they are "MAHA 300 mah" 9v batteries. They appear at the very top of the listing under NiMh 9v rechargeables. Others there include the 9.6v rechargeables but am told you need a special charger that handles the higher voltage to charge these batteries properly (this reported by Batteries Plus store)


----------



## flashbak

Ordered the v2.2 Maxed with LT1210, and blackgates this afternoon.


----------



## LawnGnome

I have the Portaphile V2^2 Maxxed.

 Great little amp, I only run my from a 18v 4amp wall unit, into a STEPS, then to the amp. The little thing sounds great.

 I am however considering selling it, since I only use it as a home amp anyways.

 I've tried swapping the opamps in it, but the AD8610's always seem to sound best.


----------



## flashbak

Forgot to mention, if it's good enough for BIG POPPA, then it's good enough for me


----------



## LDMES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LDMES: was WONDERING why you were buying a second Portaphile when you had mine. Sorta addicting,huh???_

 

Sent mine(the one you sold me) to Caesar to fix, as the output jack had seperated from the board. Without it, I decided that I needed a backup for just such an occasion, and saw one for sale that I ended up buying a reasonable price. BTW Caesar is great to deal with, especially as he's helping me and I'm not the original purchaser. This addicting...imposible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new one sounds as good as mine. Very happy camper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LDMES: I've been very happy with Thomas' PowerX 300 mah batteries. Should be one of the top selections when you click on Rechargeable 9V on the site. The 300 last about 8 hrs with all switching "on"--a little more with all "on" and wide bandwidth "off"

 OOPS just went on the site and made an error: they are "MAHA 300 mah" 9v batteries. They appear at the very top of the listing under NiMh 9v rechargeables. Others there include the 9.6v rechargeables but am told you need a special charger that handles the higher voltage to charge these batteries properly (this reported by Batteries Plus store)_

 

Thanks. I'll have to look into them.


----------



## decur

i also bought those i-power 500 mah li-ion for my headroom micro-stack that i used to own. NOTHING BUT TROUBLE!!!!!!! 3 defective ones within 2 months
 and the micro stack never worked properly with these batterys! though it did with alkaline & nimh


----------



## decur

i also bought those i-power 500 mah li-ion for my headroom micro-stack that i used to own. NOTHING BUT TROUBLE!!!!!!! 3 defective ones within 2 months
 and the micro stack never worked properly with these batterys! though it did with alkaline & nimh


----------



## BIG POPPA

So did anybody get one of the last four?


----------



## tnmike1

Make if FIVE--will be selling mine shortly


----------



## LDMES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Make if FIVE--will be selling mine shortly_

 

Not that I need another one, but why are you selling yours...again?


----------



## BIG POPPA

Ya know it's lookin' like the Portaphile/Tomahawk portable combo is getting better everyday. They compliment each other so well in a portable set up. It expands the headphones you can use and if you want a laid back or in your face sound. Great Combo!


----------



## tnmike1

LDMES: wondering the same thing myself, but have the Supermacro IV LE--modified with different opamps-- and a Reference is on the way. Will compare the three, and get rid of one. IF the reviews of the Xin products are like everyone sez, the Portaphile goes; if not, the Xin products go.


----------



## BIG POPPA

You can never too many amps. Instead of selling them off give one away to someone you think would really use it and enjoy it. I gave my twin brother my first Total Airhead in the gray case. He loves it to this day.


----------



## tnmike1

Bigpoppa: did that with several amps--Supermacro III v.6. went to middle son and total airhead went to older son. Now entering my "greedy" stage where I want the money myself--besides, if I buy/sell properly total cash outlay isn't as great


----------



## BIG POPPA

That's cool, My nephew is about ready to get my next giveaway. I just bought him a Portable CD player. I'm just waiting for my twin to give me the word.


----------



## mamboman

Just gave my daughter my iRiver PCDP and a pair of Klipsch speakers. She's 2 years old.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIG POPPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ya know it's lookin' like the Portaphile/Tomahawk portable combo is getting better everyday. They compliment each other so well in a portable set up. It expands the headphones you can use and if you want a laid back or in your face sound. Great Combo!_

 

You say in your face and laid back. The TH is pretty in your face. Are you saying it's more laid back in comparison to the Portaphile?

 I've always wanted to give the Portaphile a listen, but whenever I had funds, something else always came up, or there were never any Portaphiles available. Now that I have no money, there are TWO in the FS forum, and tnmike1 is about to sell his....What. At this rate, I'll never get to hear one, lol.

 I want to listen to one so bad, but the opportunity never is there...


----------



## Asr

Save your money and time for the upcoming Shohin instead. I wonder if Cesar will add a DAC to it now?


----------



## BIG POPPA

The last I heard from Cesar it is still in a development stage. Anything change?


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_. The TH is pretty in and tnmike1 is about to sell his....What. At this rate, I'll never get to hear one, lol.

 I want to listen to one so bad, but the opportunity never is there..._

 

Yeahm, I was GOING to sell mine then had second and third thoughts. Have a SM IV LE still at Xin land getting upgrades and heaven only knows when I get that back, plus the more I listen tothe Portaphile with all switches "on" love itmore and more. So we'll see if I sell it or not.


----------



## Podster

I pretty much say that about anyphiles! My family is direct recipients of all my excess audio gears and they love it when I give them things but don't have a clue to what they are getting:-0

 I have three sons and they all have better than average and far beyond mass market black box POS's:-0

 I have # 51 coming up next Sunday and have asked once again for just funds for more audio gear WHAT!!!!

 If I convert just one I've been an accomplished parent:-0 LOL

 I'll tell you one thing I've converted a whole lot more in portable than home but then again that probably has more to do with cost ratio more than anything else.


----------



## Drag0n

Time for this thread to wake up! lol

 I have 2 Portaphiles now.
 A V2 silver 2005 one with no switches, but i love it because the battery life is so much better than the one with switches maxxed, also theres plenty of room to fit any 9v battery easily, and the capacitors make a little room inside because of the way theyre positioned and they guard the other componants from being hit by the battery.

 I also have a black V2^2 maxxed, and the battery life is about 2 1/2 hours all switches maxxed,and i cant fit my Radioshack 150mah nmhd battery in well. It goes it, but barely,and the wire is a pain to position, so it takes me a long time to change the battery every 2 1/2 hours and its a pita! But it sounds awesome though.....but im not really sure it sounds any better than my V2 without the switches, so as it stands, my V2 is now my favorite amp out of what i own in my profile. If i can get another at the same price i paid,i would for sure.

 Sometimes i like different amp combos on different headphones though....but i love my V2 cuz of its simplicity and i got days out of a regular Heavy Duty Sunbeam battery from the dollar store!!!
 If i put the same battery in my V2^2 Maxxed,it whistles loud and is unuseable!
 But i love both and will prolly never sell them.
 Knowing me,i may never sell any of the amps i own. I like all of them....lol.
 Anyone have more info on the two vintages i have and the differences?

 Also the V2 can use a higher voltage Elpac supply than the V2^2 Maxxed....i have a different supply for each. 
 I find system matching makes a really big difference also though.
 On my Grado SR80 on my pc with a Chaintech AV710 Soundcard.....i cant decide if the Portaphiles sound better or my Shellbrook MaxiMoy, using power supplies to power them. Theyre different, but i dont know about better in this case. But on my Zune with IGrado....the Portphiles win.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Time for this thread to wake up! lol

 I have 2 Portaphiles now.
 A V2 silver 2005 one with no switches, but i love it because the battery life is so much better than the one with switches maxxed, also theres plenty of room to fit any 9v battery easily, and the capacitors make a little room inside because of the way theyre positioned and they guard the other componants from being hit by the battery.

 I also have a black V2^2 maxxed, and the battery life is about 2 1/2 hours all switches maxxed,and i cant fit my Radioshack 150mah nmhd battery in well. It goes it, but barely,and the wire is a pain to position, so it takes me a long time to change the battery every 2 1/2 hours and its a pita! But it sounds awesome though.....but im not really sure it sounds any better than my V2 without the switches, so as it stands, my V2 is now my favorite amp out of what i own in my profile. If i can get another at the same price i paid,i would for sure.

 Sometimes i like different amp combos on different headphones though....but i love my V2 cuz of its simplicity and i got days out of a regular Heavy Duty Sunbeam battery from the dollar store!!!
 If i put the same battery in my V2^2 Maxxed,it whistles loud and is unuseable!
 But i love both and will prolly never sell them.
 Knowing me,i may never sell any of the amps i own. I like all of them....lol.
 Anyone have more info on the two vintages i have and the differences?

 Also the V2 can use a higher voltage Elpac supply than the V2^2 Maxxed....i have a different supply for each. 
 I find system matching makes a really big difference also though.
 On my Grado SR80 on my pc with a Chaintech AV710 Soundcard.....i cant decide if the Portaphiles sound better or my Shellbrook MaxiMoy, using power supplies to power them. Theyre different, but i dont know about better in this case. But on my Zune with IGrado....the Portphiles win._

 

First, I'll address your battery issue. Go to Thomas distributing and get the 9.6v PowerX--if I have the name wrong, it's a white battery with black and blue lettering. Should be on the first page of the 9v NiMH page. Fits very well with room to spare in my Portaphile PLUS lasts about 10 hrs.

 Second--my Portaphile just came back from Cesar with a switch problem and I asked--because somewhere someone else asked--if I REALLY needed all switches "on" for maximum sonic quality. asked this because I'm running a 5.5g Imod with ALO cryo cables so wanted best sound possible out of the amp. He said if I had the latest version--which I do--then the "wide bandwidth" option could be switched to "off" and that the wide bandwidth option was better used in the older maxxed Portaphiles. So if you have a recent, or latest, version, would suggest you switch it to "off" and will get better battery life.

 If the battery is whistling, it means it's about dead, so probably wold not be worth putting it in the Portaphile.

 But yeah, you me and Romanee--and I suppose some others--praise the quality of this little amp. Too bad, asyou say, battery life is so low, but Cesar helped in his suggestions on how to stretch it a bit.

 O forgot to mention: those batteries are 300 mah and 275 mah so you should be getting longer life between charges than the one you're using


----------



## jinp6301

This is an understated little amp right here. It gets shadowed by the bigger names, but I think out of the portables, this is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## zombieDave

My fully burned-in V2^2 maxxed with all switches "On", powered by a 15V wall-wart, attached to my vintage Sony D-335 via a Zynsonix cable powers my 2005 DT-880's with ease and sounds so good I don't miss my old rig - consisting of a Millet Hybrid + Rotel CD player. Take that, you $500 portable amps!


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First, I'll address your battery issue. Go to Thomas distributing and get the 9.6v PowerX--if I have the name wrong, it's a white battery with black and blue lettering. Should be on the first page of the 9v NiMH page. Fits very well with room to spare in my Portaphile PLUS lasts about 10 hrs.

 Second--my Portaphile just came back from Cesar with a switch problem and I asked--because somewhere someone else asked--if I REALLY needed all switches "on" for maximum sonic quality. asked this because I'm running a 5.5g Imod with ALO cryo cables so wanted best sound possible out of the amp. He said if I had the latest version--which I do--then the "wide bandwidth" option could be switched to "off" and that the wide bandwidth option was better used in the older maxxed Portaphiles. So if you have a recent, or latest, version, would suggest you switch it to "off" and will get better battery life.

 If the battery is whistling, it means it's about dead, so probably wold not be worth putting it in the Portaphile.

 But yeah, you me and Romanee--and I suppose some others--praise the quality of this little amp. Too bad, asyou say, battery life is so low, but Cesar helped in his suggestions on how to stretch it a bit.

 O forgot to mention: those batteries are 300 mah and 275 mah so you should be getting longer life between charges than the one you're using_

 

Thanks...
 What i may do is use the V2^2 Maxxed on the Elpac with my pc and Grado SR80 , and the V2 2005 vintage for portable,cuz the battery life is much better, and ill try those batteries also for more life.
 The V2 seems to work with any 9v i stick in it, and the maxxed totally needs really good batteries or it whistles like it does when the battery dies,so it shows how much the thing draws. I did a comparo between them tonight,and the maxxed is a bit better....but not crazy better for my portable setup, so the standard v2 is fine with my Zune and Igrados.

 I heard Romanee's V2 against a Hornet and Tomahawk at the NY meet,just before Head-Fi fell in November, and it was noisy and hard to compare....but from what i can hear, it was in the same league in sound i would think.

 Id love to do a much better listen with my own headphones and in a quiet location sometime, against some top portables. 

 I went looking for a 12v battery pack with a plug on it to carry when i want to use the maxxed as a portable, but i havent found what i want yet.
 As i said,the battery is a pita to change in the maxxed, but awesome in the V2.....so maybe ill open the maxxed and think of a way to improve it,if possible. Maybe a better wire and plug or some kind of thing.


----------



## oicdn

I think the only reason this amp gets no love is cause of the hit and miss stocking/availability. I know it's of no fault to Cesar because of the availability of parts, be people nowadays, whether they like to admit it or not, want things NOW.

 The Portaphile is BEAST...it just sucks about the battery life because you can get amps with _similar_ SQ, with much longer battery life. If you carry around spare batteries, or usually have your amp plugged in, Portaphile = winner.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the only reason this amp gets no love is cause of the hit and miss stocking/availability. I know it's of no fault to Cesar because of the availability of parts, be people nowadays, whether they like to admit it or not, want things NOW.

 The Portaphile is BEAST...it just sucks about the battery life because you can get amps with similar SQ, with much longer battery life. If you carry around spare batteries, or usually have your amp plugged in, Portaphile = winner._

 

Bravo, well said!


----------



## tnmike1

check out Cesar's website. The Portaphile is back in production since parts are now available


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the only reason this amp gets no love is cause of the hit and miss stocking/availability. I know it's of no fault to Cesar because of the availability of parts, be people nowadays, whether they like to admit it or not, want things NOW.

 The Portaphile is BEAST...it just sucks about the battery life because you can get amps with similar SQ, with much longer battery life. If you carry around spare batteries, or usually have your amp plugged in, Portaphile = winner._

 

Yep. It is a power vacuum. Personally, I don't agree that you can get amps with similar SQ with longer battery life. I feel that the Portaphile Maxxed has quite a unique sound -- very lifelike, uniquely layered imaging, etc., etc. A little home amp in a portable box.

 Pity that iPower ruined their 500mAh 9V Li-Po battery when they revised for a smaller case (needed for many amps). Their earlier 500mAh was dependable with better quality control. I still have 5 of 6 early ones that work fine. I bought 4 of the new smaller ones and 1 of 4 failed very quickly. Another of them needs to have the amp's power switch flicked a few times to jump start. Other buyers have had nothing but problems with the new ones, so it seems Thomas Distributing has failed to pull this lousy version and still has the temerity to sell them. Shame that they don't just "whip" the mfr into fixing the issues, since it's a valuable product -- when it works.

 Anyway, my Portaphile sounds very good even with Wide Bandwidth off, so with Class-A Bias on I get about 8.5 hours from a 500mAh iPower 9V -- and carrying a charged spare in my briefcase I get a work day + enough for the very long days I often put in...

 ...and enjoy what I feel is still a unique and very engaging sound.

 The portable amps keep evolving and there are quite a few I haven't yet heard. Just got the loan of a Predator, and will hopefully have access to a Pico sometime in the not-too-distant future.

 My favorite portable amps to date, in NO particular order, are AE-2, Hornet-M, SR-71, Portaphile Maxxed (LT1210/BlackGate1500NX), Tomahawk/Predator. So far the amp section of the Predator sounds pretty much like my Tomahawk. I have yet to experiment with the internal USB DAC vs other DACs>analog-out-to-Predator, and with various headphones, having only tried it a bit with my ES2 IEMs and DT880-250. 

 I heard the Lisa III at HeadFest and unlike many, I was not enthused (unless that unit was defective). I've always disliked the PortaCorda (find it rather unnatural), found the GoVibe 5 & 6 so-so (haven't heard 7 or Petite). PocketRefII was okay but not quite my cup of tea (haven't heard III). So many toys, so little cash/time.

 Though Portaphile's power challenges are definitely a deterrent for many, some very well-respected (venerable 'ol) Headfiers have gotten the Portaphile and been very happily surprised by/enthusiastic about the SQ, but have written little or nothing about it. 

 Cesar created and builds the amps as a true amateur -- lover of the pursuit of excellent sound -- rather than as a business or avocation, and so doesn't really market the amp as he would if it were a business. He also has kept the price reasonable by using the stock hammond case (less than glitzy, to say the least), though my case and the easy to handle rear knurled screws have held up admirably. 

 Further, as with all amps, the sound isn't for everyone. I love it, but not everyone hears what I hear in it.

 Pretty cases with colorful finishes would certainly go a long way in attracting attention, but the power issue would still be a stickler.

 My 8.5 hour energy solution works very well for me, and I rarely use a wallwart any more. But then, I switch between Tomahawk and Hornet (mostly Tomahawk for portability) so.....


----------



## htbyron

Like Drag0n, I love my old V2 and it is now my only portable amp. I agree it mates nicely with the iGrado, which I often use in a transportable rig. To my ears, the maxi-moy doesn't even come close. I had one, and used it for a while, until I got the Portaphile and realized how much better it is! I have been contemplating a v2^2 maxed with walwart as a home amp. I think I would keep the V2 for portable use because of the better battery life.


----------



## Drag0n

Well thats why i use my V2 as my portable and my V2^2 Maxxed at home....but, Office Max just put some Duracell VCR/DVD NMHD battery packs on clearance for $10.00 each, and theyre 9v @ 2000mah each. For the price its worth it,and the adapter plug fits my V2^2, so even though i have to carry it..its good for a transportable solution,and i tried it this morning,and it works fine and should last me pretty long.

 Really i wouldnt mind switching batteries every 2-3 hours,except the battery is hard to get in right and route the wire,and im afraid itll pull out the circuit board having to do it so often,and ill have to try to figure out where they go and resolder them in. Im going to see if i can put something better inside to hold the battery and also take pictures of the inside so incase it pulls out,i can fix it.
 The V2 version is awesome to change the battery.......plenty of room,and as ive said before, the capacitors form a little enclosure inside and protect the battery from hitting the other componants...awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now make a V2^2 Maxxed with that form factor,and a switch on the outside for long battery life,or maxxed....and theres a hit!


----------



## Drag0n

With so many new amps....Pico,Predator,2Move,XXS, etc........Has anyone purchased a new Portaphile from the site new?

 Im not seeing much on here about Portaphiles lately.
 Theyre back in production,but if theyre not being sold,then who knows for how long they will be available.
 Theyre cheaper than some of their competition soundwise.
 I guess maybe its the lack of a custom extruded case.
 Nothing wrong with a Hammond i think. Its all about the sound!!!
 Could also be battery life.......but there is a reason the thing eats batteries........its all for the end result......eargasm!


----------



## tnmike1

don't know the answer to that, DragOn--just know I've got my Portaphile playing now as I type, and I've migrated thru a buncha Xin amps, Samuels' amps, and am now down to just the Portaphile and a Tomahawk. Still, the Portaphile is one of the best I'veheard with my 5.5g Imod, big ol' ALO jumbo dock and IEMs.


----------



## Drag0n

Maybe the un-maxxed model has to be offered again for the people who want more battery life? 
 Id like to compare it again to the hornet and tomahawk. Last time i compared them,i was at a noisy meet and it was hard to tell.
 I like both versions though... the v2 and v2^2 maxxed. 
 I bring the regular v2 with me as a portable for the extra battery life, and use the v2^2 maxxed as a home rig on A/C.
 For the times when i do want to take it out, i have an external rechargeable battery pack that i can bring along, and i can run my amp,and i got one for my Zune also.


----------



## BIG POPPA

I have the Portaphile and Tomahawk. They compliment well. The the Tomahawk for my Livewires and recabled MS-1's and the Portaphile for Hd-580's and recabled KSC-75's with 75 OHM resistor.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe the un-maxxed model has to be offered again for the people who want more battery life? 
 Id like to compare it again to the hornet and tomahawk. Last time i compared them,i was at a noisy meet and it was hard to tell.
 I like both versions though... the v2 and v2^2 maxxed. 
 I bring the regular v2 with me as a portable for the extra battery life, and use the v2^2 maxxed as a home rig on A/C.
 For the times when i do want to take it out, i have an external rechargeable battery pack that i can bring along, and i can run my amp,and i got one for my Zune also._

 

I never thought of it that way. I personally can't listen to the V2 after having the V2 Maxxed -- but in the context of portability, which usually means at least somewhat noisy venues, much of the beauty of the V2 Maxxed might be lost anyway -- so real-life battery longevity would be preferred.

 I have to say again, though, that with my original iPower 500mAh LiPo rechargeables, and wide bandwidth off (my unit has only the subtletest improvements with wide bandwidth) I get 8.5 hours per charge.

 Sadly Thomas Distributing apparently has chosen not to bludgeon iPower to withdraw and fix their newer, smaller, disastrous version of the 500mAh. Disgraceful for an otherwise (I think?) reputably company.

 I guess it's time I called and e-mailed Thomas D. until they do something. 

 From a more inclusive point of view, though I do know at least one owner who prefers his V2 to my V2 Maxxed because it better suits his listening prefs. He found mine, early in its lifetime, perhaps a bit "hot" at the top wth some of his favorite classical music. 

 The V2 Maxxed is dramatically better than the un-maxxed version, and is to my ears a completely different amp -- one that I feel is a little home amp in a tiny box. Obviously not on the level of the better home amps, but of significant merit for a portable, nonetheless.

 I think mine has actually mellowed and has (very surprsingly) gotten richer in the mids and sweeter (less hot) at the top. How many thousands of hours is that?! 

 I noticed this effect while comparing it to the new Pico (now at 140+ hours and burning) and mature Predator (1300+ hrs) that I have on loan.

 I wonder if the BlackGate caps are starting their lifetime decline? Caps don't last forever, though I don't know what the projected longevity is supposed to be. No time to do extensive listening for a while, especially since I have to do that with the Pico & Predator.


----------



## Drag0n

Romanee.....How does the Maxxed Portaphile compare to the Pico and the Predator, and after a description of the comparison (amp side)....which do you prefer in order of the 3 ?

 Oh also.....that noisey meet was the Nov 2007 Babylon NY meet when i compared your (Romanee) Portaphile to the Tomahawk and Hornet. In all that noise,i liked the Portaphile better and bought the V2^2 Maxxed and also the V2.

 My wallet is much lighter to carry around so i have room for my Portaphile now because of you.


----------



## tracyrick

Hey, I want to check out that battery you mentioned for my V2 Maxxed, but I can't find these on the Office Max website. Maybe they only have them at your local store? Do you have a sku #?

 "Office Max just put some Duracell VCR/DVD NMHD battery packs on clearance for $10.00 each"


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tracyrick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, I want to check out that battery you mentioned for my V2 Maxxed, but I can't find these on the Office Max website. Maybe they only have them at your local store? Do you have a sku #?

 "Office Max just put some Duracell VCR/DVD NMHD battery packs on clearance for $10.00 each"_

 

If you're addressing this to Romanee, those batteries are only on the Thomas website. I had four of them, with the charger, and NOTHING worked, including the charger. Returned the whole kaboodle and got PowerX 9.6v 300 mah batteries from Thomas that last me about eight hours, all switching "on" in the Portaphile except the "wide bandwidth". An email from Cesar at Portaphile said that if I had the newest Portaphile amp--which I do-=with the latest Blackgate cap that the wide bandwidth option could be left "off", that it was useful only for the older Portaphiles. So i suppose that's why my life between charging is eight hours, altho in all honesty I usually have the little amp plugged into the wall and rarely use it as portable.

 Anyway, would highly recommend visiting the Thomas site and checking out that PowerX 9.6 volt. Plus it's a smaller size than most 9v batteries and fits very nicely inot the Portaphile


----------



## Drag0n

They were duracell vcr/dvd external batteries and were round about 4 or 5 inches in diameter. Best Buy also has them,but at around $40. Theyre 9v and i forget the mah's.

 All those stores like BestBuy,Circuit City, etc., have external battery packs like that.
 I think theyre sold out at office max though.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Romanee.....How does the Maxxed Portaphile compare to the Pico and the Predator, and after a description of the comparison (amp side)....which do you prefer in order of the 3 ?

 Oh also.....that noisey meet was the Nov 2007 Babylon NY meet when i compared your (Romanee) Portaphile to the Tomahawk and Hornet. In all that noise,i liked the Portaphile better and bought the V2^2 Maxxed and also the V2.

 My wallet is much lighter to carry around so i have room for my Portaphile now because of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I don't have time to do a writeup, being overwhelmed with work, and I also won't post any final remarks about Pico and Predator until I feel the Pico has stabilized, which it hasn't at this time -- so, of course, I can't yet say how the Portaphile compares to the other amps.

 As a reminder/warning regarding the iPower 500mAh Li-Po rechargeables at Thomas Distributing: do NOT buy them at this time. Many members have expressed that theirs have failed miserably, so unless iPower fixes the issues and Thomas stop selling this lousy crop -- stay away. (Mine are fine since they're the original, larger version and having been working perfectly for a very long time -- but are apparently too tight a fit for some Portaphile cases and most other amps -- and no longer available.)


----------



## eddystoner

I have owned the portaphile V2 2 Maxxed for about a year now and previously I have owned a Tomahawk. I must say that although I do not know technical terms I do find that I enjoy the Portaphile more with my Sens 650. However I enjoy my Beyers 880's with the Darkvoice amp more than with the portaphile. 

 That being said you cannot go wrong with this amp. Its a great buy and the design and assembly is done extremly well.

 My post is in regards to a question about batteries for my portaphile, I found these an was wondering if anyone had any experience with them.

9 volt lithium ion battery


----------



## zippy2001

I have had my X^3 for a couple of years and it is great. I have had the headphone and input jacks come lose, but Cesar has fixed it very quickly.
 I had Cesar max out my X^3 and it sounds great, although it does eat 9v batteries. I mainly use it plugged in and listen to it at home.
 It is a little bigger than other amps, the switches are harder to get to and change, but it does have a very nice warm sound that is well worth the money.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eddystoner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have owned the portaphile V2 2 Maxxed for about a year now and previously I have owned a Tomahawk. I must say that although I do not know technical terms I do find that I enjoy the Portaphile more with my Sens 650. However I enjoy my Beyers 880's with the Darkvoice amp more than with the portaphile. 

 That being said you cannot go wrong with this amp. Its a great buy and the design and assembly is done extremly well.

 My post is in regards to a question about batteries for my portaphile, I found these an was wondering if anyone had any experience with them.

9 volt lithium ion battery_

 

be careful with the dimensions on that battery. Do't know if it will fit. IF it's too tight, though, you may want to take some very coarse sandpaper and sand the edges of the battery. Have done that a few times and works well.

 But--if you want an alternate plan rathr than buy batteries and the specific charger, try the Ipower 300 mah from Thomas Industries. The 300 mah lasts me about eight hours or so in the Portaphile. And can use virtually any recharger


----------



## LDMES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But--if you want an alternate plan rathr than buy batteries and the specific charger, try the Ipower 300 mah from Thomas Industries. The 300 mah lasts me about eight hours or so in the Portaphile. And can use virtually any recharger_

 

X2. I use those in my Portaphile and they slide in and out easily and work very well. I do carry around a spare charged one with me when I use my Portaphile to commute into the city. And also I've had good experience buying from Thomas Ind. They ship quickly and when I had other rechargeables for my Portaphile that had issues (bad batch) they exchanged them without any problems.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_be careful with the dimensions on that battery. Do't know if it will fit. IF it's too tight, though, you may want to take some very coarse sandpaper and sand the edges of the battery. Have done that a few times and works well.

 But--if you want an alternate plan rathr than buy batteries and the specific charger, try the Ipower 300 mah from Thomas Industries. The 300 mah lasts me about eight hours or so in the Portaphile. And can use virtually any recharger_

 


 I searched Thomas Distributing: what iPower 300mAh do you have? I see Powerex 300mAh 9V NIMH rechargeable, iPower 500mAh 9V Li-Po rechargeable, and iPower 260mAh 9V NIMH rechageble - but I haven't yet found any iPower 300mAh of any type. ?!?

 If it's the Powerex 300mAh 9V NIMH rechargeable, how do you get 8 hours? My iPower 500mAh 9V Li-Po gets about 8-8.5 with Class A on and wide bandwidth off.

 Comments?


----------



## tnmike1

Sorry--memory lapse again. It was the Powerx 300mAh--the one at the top of the page. I'll time it again, but it is around eight hours ith all switches "on" and wide bandwidth "off". One point, though: could it be that mine is a newer version than yours, Romanee?? because on mine, Cesar once said the bandwidth "on" or "off" would not make as much sonic difference than it would with the older Portaphile. Apparently he changed the cap?? But just guessing.

 sorry for the battery error


----------



## eddystoner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Returned the whole kaboodle and got PowerX 9.6v 300 mah batteries from Thomas that last me about eight hours, all switching "on" in the Portaphile except the "wide bandwidth".

 Anyway, would highly recommend visiting the Thomas site and checking out that PowerX 9.6 volt. Plus it's a smaller size than most 9v batteries and fits very nicely inot the Portaphile_

 

Just checking again because the website says the 300 mah are only 9V from what I see and the 230 mah are 9.6v. So I am just trying to clarify. 

 In any event I ordered 3 of the 230 9.6v batteries and they should be delivered this week.


----------



## Drag0n

The only things i dont like about the maxxed version of the portaphile is the battery life and implimentation of the battery. Its a pain in the AXX routing the wires in there to fit everything back in,and im afraid from constantly changing batteries every 2-3 hours , the wire will pull out of the board and ill have to try to fix it. I want to find another way of installing a battery in there. Maybe a holder of some kind or something so i can just drop the battery in there easily.
 The older one was great. The inside had much more room, and the caps formed a little room inside to hold the battery and protect the board. I love my V2. I bring the regular V2 portably,and although I love the sound of my V2^2 maxxed, i leave it home on the wallwart and use it there. The older one has acceptable battery life also.


----------



## htbyron

I also use the 300mah powerex by maha (in my V2, not squared). To be clear, they are 8.4v.


----------



## Drag0n

Im sitting here listening to my Portaphile v2^2 Maxxed and wondering where all the P'phile people went?

 Anyone change their minds about the Portaphiles being the best after the Predator,Pico,MiniBox E+, 2Move, IQube, Mini3, and whatever else is stealing the stage?
 I would assume everyone has been able to hear some or all of them by now.


----------



## LDMES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im sitting here listening to my Portaphile v2^2 Maxxed and wondering where all the P'phile people went?

 Anyone change their minds about the Portaphiles being the best after the Predator,Pico,MiniBox E+, 2Move, IQube, Mini3, and whatever else is stealing the stage?
 I would assume everyone has been able to hear some or all of them by now._

 

I like my Portaphile. But due to the short battery life, on a commuting basis I use my minibox e+ now daily. With my Portaphile for use at home. The Portaphile has a more bass than the minibox e+ and overall I like the sound of it better, but the minibox e+ is no slouch and for the price is a nice amp. I am also on pre-order for a pico and heard one recently and while it has just a little bit less bass than the portaphile, the seperation and clarity of the pico is sweet. I'll probably hold on to all three and enjoy them each for what they have to offer.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im sitting here listening to my Portaphile v2^2 Maxxed and wondering where all the P'phile people went?

 Anyone change their minds about the Portaphiles being the best after the Predator,Pico,MiniBox E+, 2Move, IQube, Mini3, and whatever else is stealing the stage?
 I would assume everyone has been able to hear some or all of them by now._

 


 Whatcha mean "after"...!!! ...


----------



## BIG POPPA

The Portaphile movement is not dead! Just the ones in the "know" keep it going. A FOTM may come and go. Some things may never change. Listening to my Portaphile may be one of them. If "some" don't get it, it is OK. Really.


----------



## immtbiker

My Portaphile V2^2 is my favorite portable amp out of all of them (thanks Peter!). In my opinion, nothing beats it in detail, soundstage, and in the upper/mid/low registers.

 I keep it plugged in by my bedside and fall asleep with it every night along with my lossless iMod tunes and my UE-10's.

 I turn off the wide bandwidth but max out everything else. If it wasn't for battery life, it would be my "desert island" pick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hats off to Cesar and his obsessive desire to please his customers!


----------



## Romanee

Amen, and Good Night, brothers & sisters.


----------



## PITTM

As a former member of team portaphile I can say that it was simply wanting to upgrade. I went to a meet and heard the Hornet and thought it was much better. Of course, it was also much more expensive, but I had the money and went for it. Of course now I have upgraded again to a WA6 but that just seems to be how it goes.

 I also have no reason to have a portable amp(part of the reason for selling the Hornet). I wanted a desktop amp as 100% of my listening is done at my desk. I certainly do respect and appreciate the portaphile and recommend it often.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im sitting here listening to my Portaphile v2^2 Maxxed and wondering where all the P'phile people went?

 Anyone change their minds about the Portaphiles being the best after the Predator,Pico,MiniBox E+, 2Move, IQube, Mini3, and whatever else is stealing the stage?
 I would assume everyone has been able to hear some or all of them by now._

 

Damn, I liked the Portaphile after almost all of those! Well, I haven't heard the IQube or 2Move, but the rest, definitely not as good!

 Guess people are after battery life over SQ these days. I'm on the other hand enjoying buffers after my opamps and would like to keep it that way.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im sitting here listening to my Portaphile v2^2 Maxxed and wondering where all the P'phile people went?

 Anyone change their minds about the Portaphiles being the best after the Predator,Pico,MiniBox E+, 2Move, IQube, Mini3, and whatever else is stealing the stage?
 I would assume everyone has been able to hear some or all of them by now._

 

Use my Portaphile maxxed as my bedside unit, occassionally portable, but usually use Tomahawk for portability. Now that I hve Triple Fi 10 as my IEM of choice am being told I need a "neutral" sounding amp and that the Portaphile is one of thebetter amps for neutrality. However, Miguel--mrarroyo--is kindly sending me his MiniboxE+ and the Ilbasso2 for a week's trial, after I asked him about Triples and the perfect amp. So we'll see how they compare.

 But Porta is still my fave, and I've been thru Xin amps, Hornet and Tomahawk. As I've said, my two keepers sofar is Toma and Portaphile


----------



## Drag0n

Yeah that combo seems popular here....toma/p'phile combo. i MAY HAVE TO GET ONE.
 I made my portaphile "transportable" now, because i wanted to bring my maxxed version to work, so now i have an external 4000 mah battery pack with a 110v outlet and 2 usb's in it...lol.

 Oh it sounds glorious with it, and no limitation of using just a 9v battery. I have a 500ma transformer plugged into the 110v outlet on the battery pack @12v. The bass is great on my igrados with my zune.


----------



## Ko Nectic Jazz

Hi Portaphilers,

 Talking about batteries, does anybody had experience with these ?

Ultralife 9v 1.2Ah Lithium


----------



## tnmike1

yes, plenty. They're really good batteries BUT

 1--they're not rechargeable so for a Portaphile, dunno
 2--Used both the aluminum body and the plastic body. Go for the plastic body--it's just a wee bit smaller and fits the Portaphile better. I found with the aluminum body, I had to use coarse sandpaper, sand it down a bit for it to fit into the Portaphile.

 But, if you don't want a rechargeable, works very well and does last longer than typical non-rechargeables


----------



## bozebuttons

I use the portaphile Maxed V2^2 with my 5.5G Imod/shure E500.
 I have heard the latest & greatest other then the Iqube.

 I own a PRII/PSR,owned a SR71.I Have no desire to switch to another amp!
 The portaphile just seems to do eveything right,other then battery life.
 A Keeper in my book.Thanks Peter!


----------



## immtbiker

Using the Class A and low gain settings (wide bandwidth off): 

 Standard alkalines ~ 1 hour 15 min.
 Lithium Ion Rechargeables ~ 45 minutes
 UltraLife non-rechargeable ~ 7-8 hours


----------



## Ko Nectic Jazz

Thank you tnmike1.

 I didn't notice it wasn't rechargeable. A bit to expensive for me...
 I looked for i-Power 500mAh and I came across with this:
iPower Li Pol 520 Pro
 I read in this thread that some iPower were defective, maybe these one are not...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using the Class A and low gain settings (wide bandwidth off): 

 Standard alkalines ~ 1 hour 15 min.
Lithium Ion Rechargeables ~ 45 minutes
 UltraLife non-rechargeable ~ 7-8 hours_

 






 ... no kidding... 
 ... will it be the argument that will make me sell my P2^2 ?...


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using the Class A and low gain settings (wide bandwidth off): 

 Standard alkalines ~ 1 hour 15 min.
 Lithium Ion Rechargeables ~ 45 minutes
 UltraLife non-rechargeable ~ 7-8 hours_

 


 Wow!!! I get 2 1/2 to 3 hours with alkalines. 
 Maybe yours has been SUPER-MAXXED!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Oh, and thats with all my settings maxxed for least battery life/best quality.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow!!! I get 2 1/2 to 3 hours with alkalines. 
 Maybe yours has been SUPER-MAXXED!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Oh, and thats with all my settings maxxed for least battery life/best quality._

 

I used to get close to 2.5-3 hours with alkalines. All settings to max except the amp was set to low gain.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ko Nectic Jazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I looked for i-Power 500mAh and I came across with this:
iPower Li Pol 520 Pro
 I read in this thread that some iPower were defective, maybe these one are not..._

 

I don't know about now, but as of August, last year, the iPower had a *huge *failure rate. *Don't *buy them. 
 I got them from Thomas Distributing and 2 out of 4 of them were internally shorted (always said fully charged but gave no reading on my voltmeter). The other 2 lasted about 35 minutes. 
 I called Thomas and they knew of the problem and told me to send the 4 batteries back, along with the charger, and they offered me a full refund including the shipping. I just asked them to send me the equivalent amount of Utralifes for the $90.

 With the LT1210, blackgates and the upgraded opamp, after a little over an hour, the amp lets out the long whining yelp that it sounds when the alkaline batteries go below their threshold. This is with the Wide Bandwidth turned off, which Cesar told me yields the best battery results with the least afffect on the overall sound.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using the Class A and low gain settings (wide bandwidth off): 

 Standard alkalines ~ 1 hour 15 min.
 Lithium Ion Rechargeables ~ 45 minutes
 UltraLife non-rechargeable ~ 7-8 hours_

 

Hmm. Using Ultralife 1200mAh disposable 9V, with Class-A on and Wide Bandwidth off I get about 20 hours - not 7 or 8!?

 Same settings with 500mAh Li-Po rechargeable 9V give 8-8.5 hours.

 Don't have any Lithium Ion rechargeables and don't use standard alkalines with the hungry beast.

 Wonder why our results differ so much?


----------



## Ko Nectic Jazz

I guess you two don't power the same HP with the PV2^2 to get such different number of hours ?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I don't know about now, but as of August, last year, the iPower had a huge failure rate.* Don't *buy them._

 

Got it.


----------



## PITTM

I know standard alkalines got 2-2.5 hours when I had my portaphile.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm. Using Ultralife 1200mAh disposable 9V, with Class-A on and Wide Bandwidth off I get about 20 hours - not 7 or 8!?
 Wonder why our results differ so much?_

 

Maybe your hours are in "Dog Years"


----------



## LDMES

I also get 2-3 hours with my lithium rechargeables and with the ultralife I also get around 7-8 hours with my Portaphile Maxxed.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know about now, but as of August, last year, the iPower had a *huge *failure rate. *Don't *buy them. 
 I got them from Thomas Distributing and 2 out of 4 of them were internally shorted (always said fully charged but gave no reading on my voltmeter). The other 2 lasted about 35 minutes. 
 I called Thomas and they knew of the problem and told me to send the 4 batteries back, along with the charger, and they offered me a full refund including the shipping. I just asked them to send me the equivalent amount of Utralifes for the $90.

 With the LT1210, blackgates and the upgraded opamp, after a little over an hour, the amp lets out the long whining yelp that it sounds when the alkaline batteries go below their threshold. This is with the Wide Bandwidth turned off, which Cesar told me yields the best battery results with the least afffect on the overall sound._

 



 First--somewhere deep in the bowels of these threads Romanee has given a fairly extensive review of these batteries including the warning on the Ipowers. I too bought them and they were a disaster. Apparently Romanee got lucky on the ones he bought and they were not defective.

 Second--awhile back I had to send my Portaphile back to Cesar to have the on-off switch repaired and asked him about battery life and the use of wide bandwidth. His response was that since mine was one of his newer models with a different Blackgate cap, the difference with bandwidth "on" and "off" was negligible, that the effects were much greater on the older Portaphiles.

 So all that said: still use a 9v rechargeable--and I have a 9.6v also but hear no appreciable difference--and don't bother with the lithiums, alkalines or any of them. When the Portaphile is portable, tho, it's the rechargeables


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe your hours are in "Dog Years" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Must be since I always seem to be in the Dog House. The only yelp I hear isn't my amp -- it's me.

 sigh.


 ...well... so I escape once in a while.........







 I use the Portaphile -- and my RSA portables -- to drive everything from my Westone ES2 IEMs (very very sensitive) to Senn HD600/650, DT880, K501 and K701.

 I haven't really done a power drain test in quite a while, so I'll pay more attention. My iPower 500mAh are getting pretty old, but they seem be holding up. I'll let y'all know if I can find the time to log their longevity with different phones. I'll try to set it up when I get to work and leave it playing all day. Hope I can spot when the light goes out -- I've got too much multitasking at work these days.


----------



## Ko Nectic Jazz

I should admit something...

 I just plugged my pV2^2 on my M5L LOD and on walwart and ...
 I no longer want to sell it... I fell in love with it once again...
 It makes an hour now that I'm listening music through it and I even forgot I was listening to music... I was dreaming !... floating on another planet, overpowering some Shuttle358-Chessa through my Proline 650.

 It's true, it is a great amp !


----------



## immtbiker

Comparing my V2^2 Maxxed to other portables, I find that the Portaphile has great detail and a wider, fuller soundstage, along with deeper bass and cleaner highs.

 Wait a minute...isn't that all there is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess my love for the Portaphile is an unconditional one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who says "Portaphile get no love"?


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ko Nectic Jazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you tnmike1.

 I didn't notice it wasn't rechargeable. A bit to expensive for me...
 I looked for i-Power 500mAh and I came across with this:
iPower Li Pol 520 Pro
 I read in this thread that some iPower were defective, maybe these one are not...








 ... no kidding... 
 ... will it be the argument that will make me sell my P2^2 ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Okay - now that is new. Sorry I can't budget any now for a test, but those are different from the previous, horribly faulty generation of iPower Li-Po 9v (the generation after mine).

 If anyone buys and tries this new version, let us know their success or failure. (They're $19.95 at that site - Trew Audio.)

 [ThomasDistributing.com is still showing the older, miserable 500mAh @ $16.97, unless they carry the new ones and haven't updated their site. I'm angry with them anyway for continuing to foist a failed product on the public. Thank goodness we have a forum to warn friends away from it.]


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using the Class A and low gain settings (wide bandwidth off): 

 Standard alkalines ~ 1 hour 15 min.
 Lithium Ion Rechargeables ~ 45 minutes
 UltraLife non-rechargeable ~ 7-8 hours_

 


 All right -- now what gives? You get only 45 minutes from a Lithium Ion rechargeable? What battery is that? My iPower 500mAh 9V are Lithium-Polymer.

 So far today my Portaphile has been driving AKG K701 at normally loud levels of Sting "Brand New Day", which has some very deep bass and lots of loud passages - using an iPower 500mAh 9V Li-Po rechargeable - for 4 hours straight with no indications of distress (clean, loud and HQ SQ...). Amp set to Class-A on, Wide Bandwidth off.

 So -- Walter M-Itty -- is it possible that: A) you're accidentally reading the DIP Switch settings in reverse and actually have Wide Bandwidth ON? & B) that a reeeeeeely lousy 9V Lithium Rechargeable that's only giving 45 minutes?

 ...although, judging by your Ultralife time of only 7-8 hrs. and I've gotten about 20 hours -- I'd opt for the Wide Bandth unwittingly ON answer. Once I thought I'd had W-B on for a while -- then had to send the amp to Cesar for a minor fix and was told W-B had been OFF. Oops.

 ...now 4.5 hours and counting...

 edit @ 8:15pm: 5.25 hours and counting...

 More later.


----------



## tracyrick

iPower 500mAh 9V Li-Po rechargeable = 8 hours with wide bandwidth off, all other features on.

 At Romanee's advice, 1 year ago (or so) I bought two of these batteries plus the smart charger from Thomas Dist. The performance has remained the same for at least one of the two batteries. I sanded them down too much though to make them fit so now have to tape them together (the outer plastic casing is cracking apart).


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tracyrick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iPower 500mAh 9V Li-Po rechargeable = 8 hours with wide bandwidth off, all other features on.

 At Romanee's advice, 1 year ago (or so) I bought two of these batteries plus the smart charger from Thomas Dist. The performance has remained the same for at least one of the two batteries. I sanded them down too much though to make them fit so now have to tape them together (the outer plastic casing is cracking apart)._

 


 Another boring reminder to latecomers: tracyrick's batteries are the 1st gen 500mAh iPower, which were larger -- and dependable. I guess the mfr was pressured to make a slightly smaller case, and in the process came out with a new and utterly dismal failure 500mAh.

 ...soooo -- do NOT buy the current 500mAh iPower 9V Li-Po.

 I still want to hear how the new 520mAh "Pro" iPower 9V Li-Po is (NOT available from Thomas Distributing, but from the Trew Audio site).

 How odd -- the 520mAh "PROFESSIONAL" Ipower 9V Li-Po rechargeables shown on the Trew Audio site do NOT appear on the iPowerUS site.


----------



## tnmike1

I'd also like toremind folks who have never tried these: they require their own special recharger. A recharger for Lithium-Ion batteries ONLY. Thomas had them on their site,don[t know if Trew does or not. Or, read carefully the side of the batteries in the picture and it tells you the same thing.

 Just went on their site and they do in fact offer the charger and four batteries for around $100.

 Also perusing the site I notice the batteries Romanee's talking about--wonder if they're a newer version or an older, Thomas-type inventory version?? Might call them and ask.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just went on their site and they do in fact offer the charger and four batteries for around $100._

 


 That's the set that I purchased and received a refund for, from TD.
 It was a year ago and I paid approx. $90 for the charger/battery combo.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd also like toremind folks who have never tried these: they require their own special recharger. A recharger for Lithium-Ion batteries ONLY. Thomas had them on their site,don[t know if Trew does or not. Or, read carefully the side of the batteries in the picture and it tells you the same thing.

 Just went on their site and they do in fact offer the charger and four batteries for around $100.

 Also perusing the site I notice the batteries Romanee's talking about--wonder if they're a newer version or an older, Thomas-type inventory version?? Might call them and ask._

 

The 520mAh Professional is a brand new product. One professional video/cinema/audio site speaks well of them - but that remains to be seen/experienced … and they did note that some had experienced difficulties with some of the 500mAh units.

 I've sent very frank e-mails to Trew Audio and to iPowerUS. Trew Audio said they have found them dependable, but I have not yet heard from iPowerUS.

 I'll report back.

 BTW - it's not surprising that the Lithium-Polymer batteries requires a dedicated charger - though the charger does have a switch that allows charging of NiMH batteries as well. Did you notice that?

 It didn't bother me to buy the charger - and it's been working well for well over a year. I've got 4 or 5 different chargers by now … so be it.


----------



## Romanee

So far iPowerUS has not responded to my e-mail that I sent both to their sales and support departments, nor have they responded to my notes to Trew Audio who said they forwarded my e-mail to Richard at iPower.

 Perhaps he was offended by my critique and/or discounted my comments as the unimportant rant of a flake.

 Flaky I may be, but having related that a fair number of people I know were very vocal in their anger over the dismal failure rate of both the first 400mAh and the 2nd-gen 500mAh - one would think that a manufacturer with any common sense would want to communicate to at least assuage the ire of potential customers and find out if there is merit to the complaints.

 I intend to press the issue and find out how much integrity they do or don't have.


----------



## LDMES

I had the problem with the iPowers and so I too am curious about these new ones. TNMike1 led me to ones that do work (Maha Powerex 9 Volt 300 mAh rechargeable battery) but if I could get longer rechargeable battery life, I might consider spending the money on new rechargeables. So like Romanee, I am curious to find out how they fare.


----------



## immtbiker

Those _Maha Powerex 9 Volt 300 mAh rechargeables _are the ones that I have that I stated that I get 45 minutes from. Maybe 50 minutes.


----------



## Drag0n

Does anyone know if the portaphiles have been selling at all lately?
 There are so many amps to choose from, and Skylab didnt rank it in the top 10, (which does influence some people)....and i dont see anyone posting that they have a new Portaphile.......So, any news?


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those Maha Powerex 9 Volt 300 mAh rechargeables are the ones that I have that I stated that I get 45 minutes from. Maybe 50 minutes._

 

I'd seriously post a message to Cesar on that one. I'm getting hours and hours on mine, and the only 'off" switch is the "wide bandwidth" and I'm using low gain.

 Maybe you've got a short somewhere in its little guts??? Dunno. Or maybe a bad battery???

 And DragOn: I know Cesar doesn't advertise aggressively, so maybe that's the answer. Don't know. Sound technology is sound technology, and his is quite sound in my opinion. But then again, what do I know?? I just plug in and enjoy the music


----------



## Romanee

BTW - the test I did with one my really old (well over a year) iPower 1st-gen 500mAh, Class-A on and WB Off, driving K701 loud and non-stop was 7.75 hours. When they were new I was getting close to 8.5 hours.

 Anyway, it is strange that immtbiker is only getting 45 minutes from the Powerex 300mAh NiMH. Check with Cesar, indeed.

 iPowerUS has still not deigned to respond to my inquiries.

 I guess I'll have to notify them that I speak for 68,446 Headfi members. Not a small potential client base, eh?

 Okay, so we don't all use 9V portable amps that can use Li-Po batteries - but a pretty fair number of us do.


----------



## Drag0n

I use 9v batteries in 5 of my amps. One of my amps uses dual 9v batteries, and im buying another amp that uses dual 9v's when i save up, so Thomas better get off his butt and get some good batteries!!!


----------



## Sinclair

I own PortaphileV2^2. It is the best. I test and checked battery life.

 ------------------------------
 Class-A ON and WB ON

 Manganese: 0.25h
 Alkaline: 2.50h
 NiMH(MAHA 9.6V 230mAh): 2.00h
 NiMH(MAHA 8.4V 300mAh): 3.00h
Li-Ion(7.2V 400mAh): 4.00h
Li-Ion(7.2V 400mAh): 4.50h+
 ------------------------------
 Class-A OFF and WB OFF

 Manganese: 0.50h
 Alkaline: 4.50h
 MAHA 9.6V 230mAh: 3.50h
 MAHA 8.4V 300mAh: 4.50h
Li-Ion(7.2V 400mAh): 6.00h
Li-Ion(7.2V 400mAh): 7.00h+


----------



## tnmike1

OK here's another maybe answer to the battery problem: I'm using Ety4p in my Portaphile almost exclusively--lo gain"on" and wide bandwidth "off". All other switching "on".

 So that said, maybe lower impedence IEMs don't drain as much?? I'm dumb about things electronic so you guys tell me. I dunno.


----------



## immtbiker

I use the UE10's pretty exclusively.
 I'll take you up on that offer Mike, if it still stands. YGPM


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the UE10's pretty exclusively.
 I'll take you up on that offer Mike, if it still stands. YGPM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OK, PM me, tell me which battery you want and your address and can get it out tomorrow


----------



## Pappucho

I'd be more than happy to check out anyone's amp should the need arise. Please keep this in mind if any concerns should arise. Just shoot me a PM or an email anytime.


----------



## Romanee

Cesar --

 Have you as yet had the opportunity to try the new iPower 520mAh Pro 9V Li-Po rechargeable batteries?

 I haven't yet tried them, but there is a new site for them. Here is the FAQ page: iPower 520mAh Pro FAQ

 So far the only vendor I know of is Trew Audio: Trewaudio.com iPower520mAh page.

 I found a professional (sound pros) discussion group where some members own large numbers of the 500mAh battery and speak very highly of them - so I don't know why so many units from Thomas Distributing have been failures. (google groups audio pros)

 I had mixed results with the 2nd-gen, smaller version - but all of my 1st-gen 500mAh still work well, after more than a year.

 I just received a courteous and detailed reply, from Richard of iPowerUS, to my initial e-mail relating the basics of our members' very poor experiences with some of their products.

 He seems to be genuinely concerned with quality control. Surprisingly, he said he rarely hears from customers and was glad of the opportunity.

 He did say that "In the past two years we have worked with dealers, manufactures and customers to find the problems and correct them. This has lead to the new 520 Professional battery."

 I haven't yet responded to his notes, but instead of trying to select salient passages to post - here is his e-mail, quoted verbatim:

*Hi Peter,

 I am very sorry that you have had problems with our Products.

 I have been with iPower for 2 years, and Quality control has been, and
 remains, the upmost issue in that time. Lithium Polymer is a relatively
 young chemistry and I know most manufactures have faced the same issues.
 Lithium has not been easy to tame as a rechargeable energy source.
 In the past two years we have worked with dealers, manufactures and
 customers to find the problems and correct them. This has lead to the new
 520 Professional battery.
 We have published a new website for this battery. "ipoweruspro.com" 
 We have learned that this product needs professional sales staff to ensure
 customers understand the product and its applications. 

 A large number of returned batteries work normally. Each battery has a micro
 possessor to control the protection circuitry needed to protect the Lithium.
 Often the battery seems dead but it is only that the circuitry is in shut
 down mode. The charger can reactivate the circuit, but it often takes a few
 tries or some time on the charger to reset. The other reason for false
 returns is measurement. 9 volt testers give a false reading and high
 impedance multi meters may not start the battery, so they appear dead. Also
 the 9 volt iPower runs at 8.0VDC to 8.4 VDC, with most batteries at 8.2 VDC.
 This throws users off and some devices also. Professional dealers are
 erasing these problem.

 The fact is iPower starts lower, but stays above, and delivers 80% of its
 capacity before it hits, 7.2 VDC. 

 Lithium processing has had a tumultuous upstart, but has been refined.
 Being stamped out in sheets, it happens that defects will occur across
 batteries that have contiguous serial numbers. So defects can affect several
 batteries in a row. This can give customers the impression that there is
 catastrophic failure, when in fact 20 batteries of 1000 have failed.
 All LiPo manufactures have the same issues, but iPower has modified the
 circuitry, upgraded the Lithium and raw materials, upgraded the terminals,
 and attempted to educate dealers that support the product. All iPower
 batteries now have a 20 day cooling period, and retesting before shipping. 

 The Professional battery is similar to the 500mAh, but has the best possible
 lithium and precision balanced cells. The Pro battery also has different
 circuit parameters, as we have been working with Pro Audio device
 manufactures to optimize the product. We have been eliminating compatibility
 issues. 
 If you let me know the manufacturer of your device, I will review
 compatibility.

 I thank you for bringing these issues to my attention, as the consumer
 market is very hard to track, and this is a rare occasion where I can get
 valuable feedback from a user.

 Trew audio is an exceptional dealer, as you probably know, and we are
 working together to ensure customer satisfaction. 

 I do apologies for any inconvenience, and I truly hope you have success with
 iPower products in the future.

 Best regards,

 Richard Lintlop
 International sales
 iPower Corporation*

 More to come, to be sure.........


----------



## tnmike1

OK a little more research. As I've posted, I use the Portaphile primarily with the charger plugged into the wall next to nightstand. But just for the heckuvit, I put everything "on" including wide bandwidth, put the 300 MaH battery in, and the thing still ran for about four hours, again using Ety, occassionally Triple Fi and everything on low gain. So half the battery life I experience with wide bandwidth "off"

 So maybe I've got an exceptional battery???

 I like Cesar's suggestion: mail the amp back to him and have him check it out

 O and Peter: is your source saying that perhaps we didn't charge and recharge them enough??? That the circuitry is in "shut down mode" and the charger might have to wake them up?? That perhaps all those "defective" batteries really weren't?? Very interesting indeed. So maybe we buy more of them from Thomas and experiment??? Dunno


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK a little more research. As I've posted, I use the Portaphile primarily with the charger plugged into the wall next to nightstand. But just for the heckuvit, I put everything "on" including wide bandwidth, put the 300 MaH battery in, and the thing still ran for about four hours, again using Ety, occassionally Triple Fi and everything on low gain. So half the battery life I experience with wide bandwidth "off"

 So maybe I've got an exceptional battery???

 I like Cesar's suggestion: mail the amp back to him and have him check it out

 O and Peter: is your source saying that perhaps we didn't charge and recharge them enough??? That the circuitry is in "shut down mode" and the charger might have to wake them up?? That perhaps all those "defective" batteries really weren't?? Very interesting indeed. So maybe we buy more of them from Thomas and experiment??? Dunno_

 

Weird -- 4 & 8 hours form a 300mAh battery is remarkable! I never got that many hours from my 300mAh NiMH 9V batteries - only from the iPower 500mAh. You have a nice amp - or is it magic?!.

 Personally, I'm not interested in trying Thomas Distributing's iPower batteries again. I bought my original 6 (1st-gen) 500mAh from them and have never had a single problem with any of them from day 1, but the the 2nd gen units I bought are troublesome. Later this week I'll try iPower's suggestions and see if they behave better.

 I'm more interested in trying the new 520mAh Pro than the troublesome 2nd-gen 500mAh.

 Perhaps the 500mAh that Trew Audio sells are dependable. 

 One audio pro noted having 40 of the 500mAh and loving them! I wonder - which version does he own, 1st or 2nd generation?


----------



## immtbiker

I think that I'll skip ice cream and Starbucks for a week and _take one for the team_ to trial the 520's. The only thing is, that I sent the charger along with the batteries back to TD for a full refund (actually, a bunch of Ultralifes for exchange) so I'd also have to invest in a charger.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that I'll skip ice cream and Starbucks for a week and take one for the team to trial the 520's. The only thing is, that I sent the charger along with the batteries back to TD for a full refund (actually, a bunch of Ultralifes for exchange) so I'd also have to invest in a charger._

 

Yes, but remember - you CAN use the same charger for NiMH 9V as well!!!


----------



## immtbiker

I know, there's a switch on the iPower charger for either type, but I already have a NiMH charger for my Powerex batteries so it won't save me anything


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know, there's a switch on the iPower charger for either type, but I already have a NiMH charger for my Powerex batteries so it won't save me anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I knew you knew. I already have 4 or 5 chargers. I feel yer pain. 

 (Hmm. That doesn't sound right... OMG - I just realized what Bill was talking about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...for shame...)


----------



## Pappucho

Hi Peter, I have not yet tried the new Lipo batteries although they do sound very good. I'll have to buy a set sometime soon and post my findings. That would be a good recomendation for my customers needing a long lasting rechargeable battery. 

 As for checking an amplifiers's battery consumption rates, you can always buy (or maybe you have one) a cheap voltmeter thats able to measure current and take a few measurements from outside the amplifier to see if there are variations between settings/batteries/headphones. All you need to do would be to connect one terminal of the amplifier battery connector to the 9V battery and take a reading using the positive and negative probes from the voltmeter and putting one probe on the amplifier's empty connector and the other on the empty battery terminal. You'll need to turn the amp on when doing this. Don't worry too much about which probe (+ or -) is connected to which side, connecting it the wrong way will just give you a negative reading which you'll know is positive and that it's just connected wrong. Also, you'll note that the amplifier won't turn on until you have the probes connected hence "completing the circuit". This will give you some measurements on how much current the amplifier is drawing from the battery. Dividing the rated mAh rating of the battery, by this measured value will give you a good estimate on how long the battery should last. I don't have any numbers written down just yet, but I'll see if I can post some if anyone would find this information usefull. You can compare measured values from different amps to see if anythings wrong with one. By the way, this should pretty much work with any amplifier if you care to see how much current other amps are drawing.

 Contact me if you have any questions or comments.


----------



## immtbiker

OK. Using a high quality Fluke 87 Multimeter and a 1200mAh Ultralife 9V
 I recorded 80 mA.
 So 1200/80 = *15*, or, 
 if we use 80mA = .080A then we get *.15 *as the result.

 Cesar, what can I surmise about this in terms of battery life that is left (don't have a new Ultralife to test)?

 Thanks.


----------



## Pappucho

If there is nothing wrong with your battery, and it's a new unused battery (fresh) it should be giving you around 15 hours of use with your amplifier, if it's only drawing 80mA. 

 Although, if it's a used battery we really can't tell how much life is left in it. You could possibly look for the spec sheet for the battery and look at it's voltage/life chart and guestimate based on a voltage reading taken from the battery how much life is left, but don't think that would be very accurate. 

 The measurement you took shouldn't change between different types of batteries, whether used or unused. This is the current draw of the amplifier based on the settings you have set internally: wide bandwidth, class A, and LED. Turning more features on will increase the current and turning features off will decrease current draw. 

 From the current measurement you took, I would think the batteries you've been using should be lasting longer. For instance, a NiMh rated at 300mAh should last around ~3.75 hours. These are ballpark figures, in my experience it's usually a lower figure although not much lower.


----------



## Drag0n

Try a new alkaline duracell or energizer battery and see how long it lasts , as a test.


----------



## Pappucho

Found Ultralife's voltage/life chart (from their website):








 These are based on a 27mA draw (1200/27ma=44) and shows ~40 hours use when the battery drops to 7.2 volts. Reading up on the Ultralife's it looks like they may be rated at 1200mAh's down to 5.4 volts meaning they aren't capable of supplying ~9V's for it's full 1200mAh rating being a little misleading. That is what I gathered from the website, please correct me if I'm wrong.

 Because lithiums are pretty linear I'd figure it'd be pretty difficult to figure out how much life is left by measuring it's voltage.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Now where do I find Ultralife Lithium Batteries in Seattle?


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pappucho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If there is nothing wrong with your battery, and it's a new unused battery (fresh) it should be giving you around 15 hours of use with your amplifier, if it's only drawing 80mA. 

 Although, if it's a used battery we really can't tell how much life is left in it. You could possibly look for the spec sheet for the battery and look at it's voltage/life chart and guestimate based on a voltage reading taken from the battery how much life is left, but don't think that would be very accurate. 

 The measurement you took shouldn't change between different types of batteries, whether used or unused. This is the current draw of the amplifier based on the settings you have set internally: wide bandwidth, class A, and LED. Turning more features on will increase the current and turning features off will decrease current draw. 

 From the current measurement you took, I would think the batteries you've been using should be lasting longer. For instance, a NiMh rated at 300mAh should last around ~3.75 hours. These are ballpark figures, in my experience it's usually a lower figure although not much lower._

 

After reading this post from Cesar, finally reopened my Portaphile. I had the switches in the "off" position!!!. WOW--how dumb can you be.

 Bad news: yeah, I'm only getting a couple hours on the battery
 Good news: Portaphile now sounds even greater, better, and more sweet.

 Glad I usually keep it plugged into the wall, though. Now that I put on my glasses and used a magnifying glass, everything's "on" including "wide bandwidth". 2.5-3 hrs. max for the battery, just as everyone said.

 O well--live and learn


----------



## Pappucho

Don't worry about it Mike, those switches are pretty tiny and hard to see. 

 Just a FYI for those who've never ventured inside their amps, all amplifiers are shipped in low gain/led ON/wide bandwidth OFF/class A ON.


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks Cesar. 
 So the *15* that I'm getting in my equation is the amount of hours that one could use as a benchmark that a new 1200 mAh battery _should _last, depending on how fast it dips below the 9V tolerance before it's not enough to power the unit. 
 Interesting that the other 2 battery types on the chart start out at 9V and Ultralife claims that they start out at 10V. I'll have to measure a new one right out of the package.

 Maybe everyone in this thread that reported battery life times needs to open their units up and check the switches again for confirmation (especially if you bought it used). That includes me!

 Here's the link for the switch orientation since Cesar can't really talk about his product in general:

switchesb

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIG POPPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now where do I find Ultralife Lithium Batteries in Seattle?_

 

All Radio Shacks carry them for ~ $11.00 or you can order them online at Thomas Distributing for $5 and small change.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.....
 Maybe everyone in this thread that reported battery life times needs to open their units up and check the switches again for confirmation (especially if you bought it used). That includes me!

 Here's the link for the switch orientation since Cesar can't really talk about his product in general:

switchesb_

 


 Ditto that. Everyone study the orientation of the DIP switch map real good. 

 I'm very careful to get it right, and I even goofed once thinking I had Wide Bandwidth on - only to have Cesar inform me (when I sent it in for a minor fix) that WB had been off - though that was just my carelessness.


----------



## Pappucho

"So the 15 that I'm getting in my equation is the amount of hours that one could use as a benchmark that a new 1200 mAh battery should last, depending on how fast it dips below the 9V tolerance before it's not enough to power the unit."

 That is correct, although based on the information on Ultralife's website I think the 1200mAh rating is between 9V's down to 5.4V's. Working out the math on the chart provided, not knowing the mAh rating between 9V's down to 7.2V's we can do the following: X/27mA= ~39 Hours, x= ~1053 mAh rating. This would be more useable rating for our applications using these Ultralife Lithiums.

 Edit: Based on your 80mA reading and the new rating of 1053mAh (down to 7.2V's), you should be getting 13.16 hours at your settings using one of these lithiums.


----------



## immtbiker

This is where I got the 10 Volts from (for at least the first hour).
 From the Ultralife's website: 

*Volt Range: 5.4 to 9.9 V*


----------



## tnmike1

I've used those Ultralife before. Think I posted this a few pages ago, but watch which one you get. The plastic-coated ones are a shade smaller and fit the Portaphile better than the metal-jacketed ones


----------



## Drag0n

How much do Ultralife Lithiums cost is more the question.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much do Ultralife Lithiums cost is more the question._

 

You didn't even have to read the whole thread...just this page. Post #163

 Look up ^^^^ http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4086769-post163.html


----------



## Drag0n

LoL...How did i miss that? And i read the whole page...lol.

 I think i was thinking about the dipswitch positions so much and about the life of batteries, that i didnt notice the price.

 I feel like such a dipswitch...lol.


----------



## tracyrick

It would be good to find out if those 520 Pros are smaller than the original 500's and don't have to be sanded down to fit the Portaphile well.


----------



## Drag0n

immtbiker, Why cant Cesar talk about his product in general?

 I can see if he cant say something like his amp will blow everyone elses away... etc., but he cant even describe functionality etc.?

 Being this is a Portaphile thread, and hes the Portaphile expert being he built it and sells it, i dont see why he cant describe anything he wants about it, as long as hes not just advertising it alone.

 Is he really that limited as to what he can say being that he is a seller?


----------



## Drag0n

Wake Up!!!!! lol

 Any new news???

 I wanna see a portaphile maxxed with 20 hours of battery! 
 (If thats possible). 

 I use my unmaxxed portaphile more than my maxxed,just because of the battery life. When im home i use the maxxed one with the wall transformer. 

 Seems like more amps are being made with propriatory rechargeable battery packs. Seems good, until the day comes when you have to replace it. I have 2 amps with such battery packs, and i fear the day.
 I dont think ill be getting any more amps with battery packs for just that reason, no matter how great they are.

 Although some amp builders do not like 9v batteries due to impedance issues,.....yayyy 9v's!!!


----------



## BIG POPPA

Man, if you don't get it, its OK. This amp can stand up on its own merits. The sound is great for the price AND being portable. Cesar just makes them. Be Happy!


----------



## Drag0n

Whats to get? I must get it, cuz i have 2 of them.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Just email Cesar for news. He responds to emails fairly quick


----------



## Drag0n

I should e-mail him. I want the amp+dac version with 20 hours of battery life and enuff room to fit the extra MAH batteries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If the darn suppliers would get on the ball, we would probably have the new amp out...whatever its called...Sholin, what the heck..lol

 Oh, also..Big Poppa, is that baby face also on other peoples display on this forum? I could swear ive seen that baby on other displays, but a different photo. That face needs to be on a tv commercial


----------



## BIG POPPA

The picture is Little Poppa, or Gabezilla by who knows him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... He is the ruler of my universe, no matter what my wife sez
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't tell my wife about the talk about the commercials, she is sooo ready to do that. I like him just being a kid. Anyway, if Caesar comes out with a new amp, I am ready to buy it, no matter if it is portable or not. Just really like the sound of the Portaphile. So If the Electrophile, tubophile, solidstateophile or what ever else comes out from him I am ready and waiting.


----------



## tnmike1

bringing this back for a battery update: Anyone now using the Ipower 520 batteries from Trew Audio?? Wondering how much longer their life is vs. the regular NiMh batteries for the portaphile??


----------



## Drag0n

i use my regular portaphile more than my maxxed one just because of battery life. I wish i can get 10 hours out of it at least, then id use it portably alot more. The older portaphile has good battery life. 

 Still would never sell either though. I use the maxxed at home sitting in bed.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bringing this back for a battery update: Anyone now using the Ipower 520 batteries from Trew Audio?? Wondering how much longer their life is vs. the regular NiMh batteries for the portaphile??_

 

Still lookin' for that battery review.

 Performance?

 Longevity??

 Anyone??


----------



## Drag0n

Yeah, Whats the best battery for the Portaphile MAXXED now???
 If i can get some good hours out of it, id carry my maxxed more,,but as it stands,i carry my older one more.


----------



## upstateguy

Love my Portaphile Maxxed !!

 Found another use for it. I have a large screen CRT TV and wanted a set up where I could watch TV at a comfortable volume when ever I wanted....

 Coax out of the cable box to a DAC-AH and a long RCA cable to where I'm sitting with the Portaphile....

 Tremendous synergy with my 650s... I compared it to my Hornet.... no contest.... the Portaphile's sound stage is much bigger, more air, presence, cleaner sound, better highs, more defined bass and the rest of the stuff Romanee said about it..... 

 It's movie and documentary heaven!!!















 USG

 d-_-b


----------



## tnmike1

me, I'm still on thebattery question. Anyone trying these guys from Trew Audio before I drop55 bux??


----------



## Romanee

I thought immtbiker was gonna try the 520Pro, but I don't know if he actually did.

 Hey Immm-Itty -- any word???

 Anyone else?

 My five (1st gen) iPower 500mAh 9V batteries still work well, so I can't justify the cost for the new ones -- yet.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought immtbiker was gonna try the 520Pro, but I don't know if he actually did.

 Hey Immm-Itty -- any word???

 Anyone else?

 My five (1st gen) iPower 500mAh 9V batteries still work well, so I can't justify the cost for the new ones -- yet._

 

Peter--good to see you back, my friend.

 Guess I gotta take one for the team and order a set and report back on this thread, huh???


----------



## Romanee

Howdy! Dabbling toes back in the waters. Family & job stresses have kept me occupied. Still pretty overloaded with hardly any listening time or energy yet.

 If you do test the 520 I'll be watching the thread for your experiences and/or Aaron's.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought immtbiker was gonna try the 520Pro, but I don't know if he actually did.

 Hey Immm-Itty -- any word???_

 

I haven't even had enough money to make wee-wee lately, let alone buy rechargeables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Sorry. Been going the AC route.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't even had enough money to make wee-wee lately, let alone buy rechargeables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Sorry. Been going the AC route._

 


 I feel yer pain, Bubba.

 Ooops - it's just a migraine. Oh well.

 ("...wee wee..." ??? toilet humor?! ... guess I've seen worse 'round here ...)


----------



## Drag0n

On lunch at work, on the work pc.
 Why did i read this? Now i want to go home and listen to my Portaphile.
 I didnt bring it today. I only brought my HTC Wing Cellphone and earbuds for lunch break listening.
 3 1/2 hours ill go home and i can listen to music.
 Any new news on the Portaphile thing, or Cezar finally introducing a new amp?
 I know hes been working on stuff, but i dont see anything offered yet.


----------



## Romanee

SO -- Has *ANYBODY* bought and tried the new 
*[size=medium]iPowerUS 9V 520 Pro[/size]* 
 Lithium Polymer Rechargeable Battery 520 mAhr batteries?!?!?!?

 ...with Portaphile -- or *ANY AMP AT ALL?????????*

 (i.e.: do they work with SR71? HeadRoom portables? Multimeters? Whatever?)

*[size=small]I need to know - NOW![/size]* (...pretty please...)

 ...and -- Thank You.


----------



## immtbiker

...Moved to Portable Headphone Amps Forum.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SO -- Has *ANYBODY* bought and tried the new 
*[size=medium]iPowerUS 9V 520 Pro[/size]* 
 Lithium Polymer Rechargeable Battery 520 mAhr batteries?!?!?!?

 ...with Portaphile -- or *ANY AMP AT ALL?????????*

 (i.e.: do they work with SR71? HeadRoom portables? Multimeters? Whatever?)

*[size=small]I need to know - NOW![/size]* (...pretty please...)

 ...and -- Thank You._

 

well,I said I was going to several weeks ago, but now I'm busy with my Predator and the Portaphile's sorta taken a back seat. Sorry for dropping the ball.

 Actually, I was thinking of selling the Portaphile--just can't quite make up my mind to do it


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well,I said I was going to several weeks ago, but now I'm busy with my Predator and the Portaphile's sorta taken a back seat. Sorry for dropping the ball.

 Actually, I was thinking of selling the Portaphile--just can't quite make up my mind to do it_

 

Of course if it's a budget necessity -- do, but ... (dot-dot-dot) ... you just might miss it. The Predator is a very nice amp -- and of course, besides having a nice DAC as well, unlike the Portaphile it does NOT eat batteries at the rate that I can inhale a half-gallon of ice cream (well, I kinda have that under control...) -- which the Portaphile does (and older Headroom Micro did) -- though I'm happy with 8+ hrs from my 500mAh Li-Po rechargeables.

 No matter how many wonderful new portable amps I hear (Predator and Pico are both very nice) I still feel the Portaphile holds up, and has a uniquely "lifelike" presentation (to my tastes, anyway).


----------



## RAQemUP

I just went to the IPowerUS site and didn't see any mention of a 520 mAh battery. Do you have a link to a site with it? I am currently using a IPowerUS 500 mAh 9v in my Corda Headsix and it works fine. The 500 mAh 9v is slightly longer then a normal 9v though.

 Edit: Nevermind, found the link. Don't see how i missed it earlier in this thread.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SO -- Has *ANYBODY* bought and tried the new 
*[size=medium]iPowerUS 9V 520 Pro[/size]* 
 Lithium Polymer Rechargeable Battery 520 mAhr batteries?!?!?!?

 ...with Portaphile -- or *ANY AMP AT ALL?????????*

 (i.e.: do they work with SR71? HeadRoom portables? Multimeters? Whatever?)

*[size=small]I need to know - NOW![/size]* (...pretty please...)

 ...and -- Thank You._


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just went to the IPowerUS site and didn't see any mention of a 520 mAh battery. Do you have a link to a site with it? I am currently using a IPowerUS 500 mAh 9v in my Corda Headsix and it works fine. The 500 mAh 9v is slightly longer then a normal 9v though.

 Edit: Nevermind, found the link. Don't see how i missed it earlier in this thread._

 

Just to make it easier for the next...

ipower professional 520mAh 9 volt rechargable lithium Polymer battery -- at ipoweruspro.com


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well,I said I was going to several weeks ago, but now I'm busy with my Predator and the Portaphile's sorta taken a back seat. Sorry for dropping the ball.

 Actually, I was thinking of selling the Portaphile--just can't quite make up my mind to do it_

 

Do you like the sound of the Predator better than the Portaphile? And is it the Maxxed version that youre comparing it to? And whats the sound difference to you, amp section only?


----------



## tnmike1

Peter: they are my thoughts exactly and why I probably won't sell the thing. Altho a true battery-eater it is.

 DragOn: it's a fully-maxed version and I've got all switches "on" except "wide bandwidth". Has about 1500 hrs on it. And the sound is veery very close to the Predator, which is why I might sell it. But then "might" is the operative word. And if I did sell it, it would only be for something smaller like a Tomahawk to matchwith the smaller Ipod Nano for better portability.

 So I'd have Predator/5.5g Imod/portable v-cap for "bedside" unit and a Tomahawk/nano for true lightweight portability.

 Sorry to wander off-thread, but you asked


----------



## Drag0n

Does the wide bandwidth make a big difference in sound to your ears? And how much battery life does it add with it off?
 Ive been afraid to switch those tiny switches because they look so delicate and i can barely see them.


----------



## BIG POPPA

I have the Portaphile/Tomahawk combo. They compliment each other. I have the Portaphile maxxed out High Gain to use my Senns and I have the Tomahawk on low for my Livewires. I love having both. I have options going places.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the wide bandwidth make a big difference in sound to your ears? And how much battery life does it add with it off?
 Ive been afraid to switch those tiny switches because they look so delicate and i can barely see them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

wide bandwidth does not make a HUGE difference, but it is noticeable And according to Cesar, if you have the newest version with the newer caps, putting it to the 'on" position really doesn't help all that much

 you may recall earlier in this thread I stated I was getting double the battery life of everyone else with my switches "on", then turned out I really didn't have them "on" at all. Once I did turn them all "on" I was down to the 5-7 hrs like everyone else. They aren't that delicate--I just use either the point of a paperclip or a sharp pencil to gently put them on the "on" position. And in all honesty, you should only have to set them once and be done with it, unless you're fooling with the "gain" option and switching between hi and lo gain headphones


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIG POPPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the Portaphile/Tomahawk combo. They compliment each other. I have the Portaphile maxxed out High Gain to use my Senns and I have the Tomahawk on low for my Livewires. I love having both. I have options going places._

 

Moi aussi (+Hornet [orig #20 w/M-mod]).

 Can't beat The Tomahawk's 400 or so hours on 2 alkaline AAs for true in-transit portability!!! ... plus the TH has a smoother more elegant/relaxed sound and more subtle low-level dynamics for quiet, late-nite in-bed IEM listening. Portaphile + K701 is so spacious & lifelike (tons of inner detail, textural/timbral detail, substance & dimension...... Hornet's nice with K701, too -- especially the added warmth & fullness (throat & chest resonance) it imparts to voices. 

 A nice triptych of amps, in my case.

 I'd love to add SR-71, Pico and Predator (...in no particular order.. he said, being utterly PC...) -- and probably all the other top drawer toys -- as soon as I'm a sole winner of a Mega Millions Jackpot -- any day now.

 I actually keep my Portaphile on low gain so I can alternate it with the TH for my ES2 IEMs (sometimes switching to hi-gain to really enjoy the K701s). I used to switch from low to high gain, and from Wide Bandwidth On & Off very often -- for meets, to compare with other gear, for demanding phones, and for the added subtleties (texture, inner detail, ambience...) with very high quality recordings/sources/phones. I most often keep it at Class A Bias On and Wide Bandwidth Off now. 

 I find that with most recording/source/phone/venue combos the WB improvements are very slight -- if any -- while the 8+ hours with 500mAh Li-Po and 20+ hours with 1200mAH Ultralife disposable Li-Ion batteries (with WB Off, Class A On) is perfect for me. With the 500mAH I just carry 1 rather light spare and get 1 really long day of non-stop listening -- or lots of partial days (more common now with increased hi-pressure work load).

 [...actually, my iPower 500 batteries are pretty old now and might be getting less than 8 hours by now... I hope I don't have to shell out $20 each + $10 shipping for the new iPower Pro 520mAH. Ouch in advance!]


----------



## BIG POPPA

I will be adding a SR-71 to the stable as soon as they are available.


----------



## Drag0n

I wonder how the new SR71A is going to sound next to the Portaphile Maxxed???


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder how the new SR71A is going to sound next to the Portaphile Maxxed???_

 

I'd guess it'll still have a different sound, as does the big 'ol venerable SR-71.

 The Pico sort of comes close in terms of liveliness -- but -- not -- quite. ~-))


----------



## justhavingfun

I recently had a chance to trade my XM5 amp with Dave's Portaphile transportable system. I always wanted to listen to Portaphile but never had a chance until tonight. Dave's transportable system consist of maxxed out Portaphile with all the switches on, powered by Tekkeon Mypower battery pack (feeds 15v) along with good ol' Sony PCDP. Even though some might argue Tekkeon battery is not truly portable but it is definitely transportable to me. My choice of phone was ER4S. From reading all about Portaphile V2^2 amp, short battery life is probably biggest drawback for many including myself but I believe mating with Tekkeon battery pack is nice solution with little compromise on portability. It definitely work on my listening habit and situation. All three equipments (Portaphile, Tekkeon, and PCDP) bundle nicely together with some velcro attachment.

 What can I say, this Portaphile system is wonderful sounding music system. Its sound signature is better than Xin Supermacro IV (with all the latest upgrades), Headamp AE2 to my ears. I was never fond of RSA house sound thus didn't care for SR7, Hornet nor Tomahawk. And for me this Portaphile is much more engaging musically than any of RSA portable amps that I heard so far (I have never had a chance to listen to its latest offering Predator). I am not here to review this amp (many already done that expertly) and since I am not very good with sound description but just wanted to share my joy of listening Portaphile amp finally with very surprising results.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy listening!


----------



## BIG POPPA

Besides my beloved Portaphile Maxxed out I have a Red Tomahawk. To ME the Portaphile is more laid back like Senns and the Tommie is more up front in your face like a Grado. Both rock my world.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justhavingfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...just wanted to share my joy of listening Portaphile amp finally with very surprising results.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy listening!_

 

*[size=medium]Welcome to the "club"of Happy Listeners!
 [/size]*


----------



## DPRJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justhavingfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All three equipments (Portaphile, Tekkeon, and PCDP) bundle nicely together with some velcro attachment._

 

It's good combination.

 I'm using PM85-44 with DIY DC cable as external battery. It brings up to 12.4V (nominal 11V). Yes it's slightly lower voltage than Tekkeon battery, but more portable like this.


----------



## upstateguy

I don't want to miss an opportunity to plug the Portaphile Maxxed.

 It's a great little amp and everything Romanee says about it is true .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use it with a 12V AC adapter and all switches on.

 Still using it for TV with my 650s.

 Cable box coax--->DAC-AH--->Portaphile--->650s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## immtbiker

I keep it maxxed out with ac powering it by my bedside all of the time. 

 ...which is really silly because I have a G08 and and one stat and one SS amp only 7' away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's that good!


----------



## upstateguy

Such a great little amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had it in my office today, attached to the tape loops on the office stereo, playing 8 hrs of oldies for my office manager..... all switches maxxed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 with this adapter






 USG


----------



## BIG POPPA

I still love mine. Have a buddy listening to it with my APS recabled KSC-75's on his Zune. We have a new Head-fier in the making!


----------



## upstateguy

Hasn't been any Portaphile love lately.... I upgraded the player for my office.... The Fuze sounds great, the Portaphile-Fuze even better. Running both with AC adapters.

 USG


----------



## BIG POPPA

Man, listened to my Portaphile tonight and almost forgot why I got one? Just a great Portable amp.


----------



## Pappucho

Glad to hear you are still enjoying your amp Big Poppa. The Portaphile V2^2 has enjoyed some popularity in Japan over these last two years but has fallen out of the spotlight over here in USA. Glad to hear it still has a home in many Head-fi veteran's arsenal of amps. Happy listening!


----------



## Drag0n

Id listen to mine more, but my version without the switches has a rickety input jack, so it cuts out a bit, and my version with the switches lasts under 3 hours.
 I guess ill have to flip a switch and make it last 8 hours so i can use that one.
 Wheres the Shohin?
 I dont know why more people dont buy these amps over some others out there.
 When they want full sound, leave the switches on, and when they need to conserve,shut some biasing.


----------



## tnmike1

anyone use theirs with Grado RS-1?? Older version, not the new ones. Shopping for a portable for the Grados, had a Portaphile for quite awhile, and sold it. Now maybe wishing I had it back???

 Where IS the Shohin??


----------



## EFN

I'd still be interested to listen to a Portaphile Maxxed. It has been one of the more potent sleeper amps for years. To bad they are no longer produced and hence no further development on the Portaphile lineup.


----------



## immtbiker

Cesar is not making these anymore? 

 If this is true, it is a shame because it has always been one of my favorite portables.

 Edit - I just went to Cesar's webpage and it appears to still be "order-able".


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Edit - I just went to Cesar's webpage and it appears to still be "order-able"._

 

I haven't heard new purchases on a Portaphile for quite a while so I assume it is no longer available. Perhaps an email to Cesar could clear it all up. Sometimes people forget to update their web page.


----------



## Drag0n

*Chants* Shohin!!!!!!!! Shohin!!!!!!!!!

 I got my maxxed version Portaphile on a 2000mah battery pac right now running since 11:15am, and now its 6:01pm. Im waiting for the battery to die.
 All switches are MAXXED.

 Im running a Zune on volume number 16 into it, and its driving Koss KSC75's with the inline volume pot backed about 75% down and the Portaphile is 60% up.


----------



## Drag0n

My maxxed portaphile has been playing since 11:15am this morning.


 Its now 10:32pm and its still going......



 And i think Cesar is making them, but theyre selling in Asia alot better than in the USA or Canada.


----------



## Drag0n

12:09am...RIP!!! Portaphile did the famous whine ,letting me know the battery crapped out. 

 So, almost 13 hours with 9v and 2000mah.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone use theirs with Grado RS-1?? Older version, not the new ones. Shopping for a portable for the Grados, had a Portaphile for quite awhile, and sold it. Now maybe wishing I had it back???

 Where IS the Shohin??_

 

Anyone on the Grado query?? Or how's about: how does Portaphile compare with Pico, which I'm understanding is also great with Grado???


----------



## Drag0n

Ahhh found it!

 I thought i lost this thread forever! Took me a few searches!!!

 Wake up Portaphile people!!!!!

ortaphile-Smiley:


----------



## immtbiker

My V2^2 maxxed is still one of my favorite amps to date. The short battery life is the only thing that takes it out of contention, when comparing. 

 Cesar is one of the top tier builders and customer service people around.
 I wish he would build something new.


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My V2^2 maxxed is still one of my favorite amps to date. The short battery life is the only thing that takes it out of contention, when comparing. 

 Cesar is one of the top tier builders and customer service people around.
 I wish he would build something new._

 

I e-mailed him today from Head-Fi to see if my amp made it to him safely, and i also asked if hes making anything for the USA or not. 
 So, now we wait. 
 See ya at the meet!


----------



## Drag0n

Ok, i heard from Cesar....

 He has 3 Portaphiles left for sale with the 1500 black gates, MAXXED version!!!
 Black gates at that size are hard to come by now , so the price is a little higher.
 Thats according to what i read on his site, assuming someone didnt buy them all yet...
News

 Hes taking others suggestions and trying different caps and listening to them to see if there is a solution, and a possibility he can still make Portaphiles.

 The Shohin is still kinda on the table, but because parts became unavailable right in the middle of his project, he was put on hold.....but hes still researching, so theres still the possibility of a Shohin, but we have to wait for updates to be sure.
 Id keep checking the NEWS section of his site indexB
 and check for updates. Lets all hope he finds a solution!!!
 I know he wont settle for just any old crap, so thats why he didnt just slap some crap together and call it a Shohin, so i dont think this is happening until hes satisfied this will be an awesome amp. 

 So theres all i know for now.


----------



## tnmike1

Many thaniks for the update. Just sent him my paypal info for a new one.

 You accept free CDs?? Maybe I oughta send you a couple for the referral. What's your musical taste???


----------



## Drag0n

Haha! Eclectic.
 Anything but Cookie Monster ( growling metal), old opera, old cowboy country.

 I like jazz, pop opera like Josh Groban, classic rock, r n b, techno, emo, some grunge, some classical, christian contemporary & rock/pop, southern rock, blues, motown, freedom rock "turn it up man!"...lol, metal, folk/singer-songwriter, newer rock like Daughtry, Linkin Park,....., country-pop,...

 Almost everything really. 

 Yeah so, he is sending my standard Portaphile back today, so i should have it at the end of the week i guess. I been using my Maxxed Portaphile instead. Even drives my 650s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope he finishes the Shohin! Im picturing a Lisa lll killer...lol 
 I dont know what he really has in mind, but i can dream cant i?

 So you ordered a new one? Wow...i told him you were sorry for selling yours...lol
 I had a feeling youd jump on it, haha!

 Hey, drive up from TN 13 March for the Bayside Meet!!! 
 I think theyre getting reduced rates at the hotel, youll have to check the thread if you can make it.


----------



## Drag0n

Portaphile working nice with my portable XM radio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Using Sony MDR V500 phones.  PUNCHY!!!


----------



## upstateguy

Ah, Portaphiles........
   
  laptop > HiFace > Constantine > Portaphile  AC > '03 DT880s


----------



## Drag0n

Sweet!!!


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Ah, Portaphiles........
> 
> laptop > HiFace > Constantine > Portaphile  AC > '03 DT880s


 

 Honestly until I saw this post I totally forgot how fantastic my old Beyer 880s of the same vintage as yours sounded thru the Portaphile.  Was going to sell the Beyers; now gonna keep them.  It's either the amp or the Moon Silver Dragon recabling--maybeboth==but now they really sound great thru this little portable amp.


----------



## Drag0n

I wish Ceasar would try some other caps and sell the Portaphiles again.
  The caps only do so much. It would still be a great amp either way.
  Theres lots of great amps that dont use blackgates.
  You mean to tell me all RSA amps use them?  Or the Lisa lll ? All Meier amps and  all the ones at Headamp from Justin?
   
  I dont think every great amp uses blackgates.  They may be great caps, but i think it would still be a great amp with nichelon or others.....maybe the green panasonics or some other caps.
  Itll also save Ceasar some money, because blackgates are very expensive right now, and there arent many left.
   
  I wonder whats holding up the Shohin?  
   
  I get a whole day out of my Portaphile maxxed now that i have those Lithium batteries.
  Its working out great. 
  They kick on my Sony MDR V500.  
  I got good bass.


----------



## immtbiker

I sometimes use my Portaphile with my iMac 24 into a HR MicroDAC, then in to the V2^2. I have everything plugged into AC so no concerns about battery life and I play only Apple Lossless files. It is a great combo. Better than just using my Headroom Desktop with the Max module.


----------



## Drag0n

Any Portaphiles at Chicago CanJam???????????


----------



## bozebuttons

I haven't used my maxed v2v2  in  a long while,I spent a couple of hours with it with my Imod /alo super cotton dock Shure e500s(great match with the portaphile).
    I forgot how good this amp is,I was thinking of selling it because of lack of use,but after today thats not going to happen.


----------



## tnmike1

Just got mine back recently  from Cesar  after a quick repair for the battery connections. Listened with my UM3X and brought these IEMs to a whole new level of performance.  DO wish he would start on the Shonin he had considered a few years ago.  If that could be brought to the level of Portaphile performance itwould be a real killer amp


----------



## tnmike1

Well now, guess what? Portaphile is working on a new website.  Googled "Portaphile" and came up with a 2011 site still under construction.  OBOY--wonder if it's still Cesar or someone else working on a new design??  Will await developments


----------



## immtbiker

Still lovin' mine. Only use it for local use though, due to battery life.


----------



## tnmike1

I'm hoping thisnew site brings us to a new design for this amp maybe with better battery life or at least recharging capabilities. Well see what happens


----------



## upstateguy

double post, sorry


----------



## upstateguy

Now that Meier Audio has brought out the Corda Stepdance with a similarly short  battery life, in favor of audio quality, I think the Portaphile should be *reintroduced*.  I wouldn't be upset if it had a recharging capability this time and I'd  stick with some form of user replaceable battery.
   
  I recently was configuring a new laptop HD and wanted to listen to music while copying files, but I didn't have a lot of room around it for equipment.  I got out my Pico dac, Zu Pivot cable,  Portaphile/12VAC and my '03 880s and had for all intents and purposes, a real high end sound.  It was so good I broke out my 650s to give them a shot.  Encouraged by how good the 650s sounded, I got out the 701s to see how well they synergized with the Portaphile.  The results were such a surprise I posted about it in 701s revisited.  
   
  My all time favorite combination is:  6 inch usb cable > Pico dac > Pivot > Portaphile > '03 880s. 
   
  An amazing little amp, that Portaphile.
   
  USG


----------



## bozebuttons

I grabbed the portaphile to try with my newly acquired T5p with black dragon cable , 
Seems like a great match,Better then the sr71b,pico/amp dac.More organic.. 
My favorite amp with my Shure E500s as well.


----------



## tnmike1

"I've been working on a few things lately and thought the website deserved a much needed update. I don't have any news to share at the moment, just wanted to let you know that it's still me running the show and new things are coming in the not too distant future. I hope to be able to share more information with in a few months once I've decided which directions Portaphile Ampllifiers decides to go. A new amplifier is in the works"
   
  This is part of an email I got from Cesar, maker of the Portaphile. Sounds intriguing and am awaiting further developments on improving this great little amp


----------

